# Naruto 620 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Feb 5, 2013)

The drill, you know it.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 5, 2013)

Anticipating an episode of Deep Thoughts by Hashirama for the first 1/2 to 3/4 the chapter about What is a Village, then Sasuke asking something of Minato by the end of the chapter, probably regarding Naruto or the Kyuubi.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 5, 2013)

Sasuke already got answers from Hiruzen and Tobirama so next up is Hashirama. Chapter ends with Sasuke asking something from Minato (about Naruto?).


----------



## Rosi (Feb 5, 2013)

I hope this talk won't continue for the whole volume


----------



## vered (Feb 5, 2013)

Rikudou info incoming.


----------



## Magician (Feb 5, 2013)

More Hashirama is good for me


----------



## Deadway (Feb 5, 2013)

*Naruto 620 Prediction*
*The Question*

Hashirama: What is a village? What is a shinobi? Well that's simple enough to answer!
Sasuke: Tell me.
Hashirama: When I created the leaf, I wanted to make a home not only for myself, but for others as well. You see, back then there were no leaf,cloud,sand etc. there was just shinobi.
Sasuke: What is the role of a shinobi? Why was this system created?
Hashirama: Shinobi is a just a title to those who understand the art of manipulating the chakra inside them, as well as the will to act.
Sasuke: ...to act.
Hashirama: The art of shinobi was never meant to be used as a weapon or a tool, rather, to increase living standards to a point that would allow us humans to live in peace. However...when I formed the hidden leaf, we were limited by basic supplies and needs, things we could not create with chakra. The same thing happened towards other nations, and thus trade needed to happen. The only thing the leaf  had to offer were the 9 bijuu that were under my procession. 
Sasuke: I see..you sent the other bijuu away to secure your village.
Tobirama: A terrible move on his part..
Hashirama: Tsk, they were peaceful creatures back then you know!
Sasuke: Peaceful?
Hashirama: All bijuu are peaceful, it's men who want to take advantage of their power that causes them to become dangerous.
Sasuke: ...Madara.
Tobirama: His eyes took control over the 9 tails and he attacked his own village head on. Coward uchiha always playing dirty.
Hashirama: Hey! Remember it was I who convinced him to have the battle away from the village.
Tobirama: You're lucky he admires your power so much or else the leaf would be no more.
Hashirama: Anyway, to sum this all up....
Tobirama: Uchiha is a plague that cannot be terminated, a never ending cycle of hatred that unleashes it's wrath against everyone else. They're garbage.
_Hashirama has a shocked face_
Tobirama: I think I summed it up perfectly.
_Sasuke glares at Tobirama_
Sasuke: Tread carefully second hokage or else this Uchiha will unleash his hatred towards you.
Hiruzen: Sasuke! Don't speak towards the second like that!
Orochimaru: Now now....let's not turn this discussion into a war...we already have one going on.
Hashirama: A war? Now?
Orochimaru: Oh yes.
Hiruzen: Are you behind this Orochimaru?
Orochimaru: Not at all, nor do I have any part in it.
Suigetsu: Some creepy uchiha who wears a mask named Tobi apparently.
Tobirama: Oh look, didn't see that coming. Although I question the name..
Hashirama: TOBIRAMA!
Minato: ! *it must be him*
Hiruzen: How can this one man wage war by himself?
Orochimaru: Well..when he has the 10 tails and Uchiha Madara by his side, it really isn't that difficult.
Hashirama: THE 10 TAILS!? MADARA?
Hiruzen: ! *so the Akatsuki succeded*
Minato: Does this mean...that the 9 tails has sealed away..
Juugo: The birds are telling me that the 8 and 9 tails are still alive.
Minato: You, who is the current jinchuriki of the 9 tails!
Orochimaru: Your son...
_Sasuke with a surprised reaction_
Orochimaru: Naruto.
Sasuke: So....you're Naruto's father...it's no wonder you resemble him so much..
Minato: So I was right, it wasn't Madara who attacked the village back then...I mean...the first did kill him...
Hashirama: ha...ha..yeah..about that
Minato: No way! you let him live?
Tobirama: Of course he did, Hashirama never kills anyway, he always lets them walk.
Minato: So it was Madara?
Orochimaru: No...the one known as Tobi was the one that attacked the village 16 years ago. You know this person very well 4th.
Minato: !?
Sasuke: ? You know who Tobi is..
Orochimaru: Of course, me and Kabuto knew everything from the beginning.
Sasuke: Who is he really.
Orochimaru: Your sensei's old team mate, and student to the 4th hokage...
_Minato with a unbelievably shocked look on his face_
Orochimaru: Uchiha Obito.
*Chapter end*


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2013)

More Hashirama's clownery


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 5, 2013)

VOTE flashback


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 5, 2013)

First page 



I predict more epicness and some answers from the Lolkage about what is a Shinobi. Then Bamflash will explain what a Village is to Dr Snakes. Orochimydick (Rock Lee ref) will spout some more broad shouldered epicness and Dat Tobirama and Hiruzen will continue to bash and wank the Uchiha simultaneously.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm going with VoTE flashback too. Ultimately the lesson here I think will be "Shinobi is whatever you make it", as both Hashi and Mads had their own ideologies and expect the entire battle will be about their ideas clashing.


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2013)

sasuke after hearing all what the hokages have said " so, who am i?"
minato "you are naruto's friend "
sasuke ""


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 5, 2013)

Hashirama explains what a Shinobi is, and how he died as a Shinobi.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 5, 2013)

shodai tell sasuke what a shinobie is he probably will say what naruto said about shinobie enduring or whatever


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 5, 2013)

Preview from WSJ

*柱間の語る里創設の真
実とは一体何なのか！？*

Hashirama'll talk about the truth of the village's foundation.
What on earth is the truth?!


----------



## falconzx (Feb 5, 2013)

Moar Hashi


----------



## Jeefus (Feb 5, 2013)

I think it'll be as the first two post have already said. Kishi is going to drag this out.


----------



## Annabella (Feb 5, 2013)

Hashirama will explain how he founded the village with Madara and then how he protected the village against him once he became a threat (VoTE flashback?), this should explain what a shinobi is.

 I reckon what Hashirama tells Sasuke will increase his resolve to join the war and oppose Madara. Hopefully, it isn't all serious, I'd like it if Tobirama interrupted with some mean comments about Madara and Hashirama tells him to stop insulting his friend


----------



## Ghost (Feb 5, 2013)

More Derpashima, Haterama, Hiruzen and Minato, please.


----------



## sssssss (Feb 5, 2013)

shits and giggles from Hashi
a flashback of Senju-Uchiha treaty


----------



## Pams (Feb 5, 2013)

I was hoping for signs of a pervy Tobirama... But so far he is a hater. Hehe. Nice suggested flow of the next chapter, OP. Orochimaru having a role in the revelations... And all of them having a "civil" conversation. More Harashima for the lulz!


----------



## The Big G (Feb 5, 2013)

If we get some flashbacks to Mito and if she is ether a tsundere or a shy girl the forums will break from the shipping comparisons


----------



## ed17 (Feb 5, 2013)

The next chapter probably consist of sasuke's conversation with hashirama, unsatisfied with the answer, sasuke even more motivated to crush konoha. Ended with Minato trying to talk about the involvement of masked man in Kyuubi incident ;zaru


----------



## Trojan (Feb 5, 2013)

*Hashi*

He'll take about the foundation of Konoha. 

and that will include his fight against Madara after they refused him. 
I mean we will see this flashback soon.


----------



## Rika24 (Feb 5, 2013)

i predict the chapter ending with the Hokage going to the battlefield


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 5, 2013)

Hashirama: Hmm? Let's not get so serious about stuff, lets go to the beach or something guys.
Suigetsu(Thinking): ...I'm just going to think to myself how this guy is not what I expected, every time he speaks. 
*They all leave...except Juugo, he just stands there*

They have fun, Sasuke loses his hatred and the manga is over. 

Or like...something like that.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 5, 2013)

more history lesson.


----------



## Rasho Senin (Feb 5, 2013)

Next 200 chapters will be only inside this room, with flashbacks after flashbacks and stories and discussions of the Hokages and the rest. While Juubi transforms into a wolf off-panel but noone cares.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 5, 2013)

*Chapter 620 Prediction: *  The Legacy of Ridokou

We learn the about the meeting between Hashirama and the Uchiha clan, and attempting to keep the hatred of linage between the two sons of Ridokou from continuing into a deeper cycle of hatred.   And the Uchiha were charged with protecting one part Ridokou's secrets, while the Senju another.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 5, 2013)

anybody else think after the 2nd hokage talked about the uchiha love thing that they for ape shit that maybe it will be revealed madara had a thing for mito. and that could be the another reason they fought at the VOTE. there were many reason of course but maybe this was a part as well.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 6, 2013)

Next chapter, Hashi says, 

"Clan and community are both default connections, we should all just chill out about it all and calm the fuck down. Now where's Maddy?"


----------



## Klue (Feb 6, 2013)

Gabe said:


> anybody else think after the 2nd hokage talked about the uchiha love thing that they for ape shit that maybe it will be revealed madara had a thing for mito. and that could be the another reason they fought at the VOTE. there were many reason of course but maybe this was a part as well.



Please, no.


----------



## Mofo (Feb 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> Please, no.


Too bad, that's Kishi for you.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 6, 2013)

Next chapter: More info on Rikudou, after all, he is the creator of shinobi.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 6, 2013)

A glimpse at early Konoha life and the setting up of other villages. Cue spot on young Kakuzu  and his attempt on Hashirama's life.
Then a lead into deciding Hokage and fighting at Valley of the End.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 6, 2013)

Well you know with the reaction in the last panel, the answer is not going to be upbeat.


----------



## Klue (Feb 6, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> Preview from WSJ
> 
> *柱間の語る里創設の真
> 実とは一体何なのか！？*
> ...



Both Senju and Uchiha agreed to a cease-fire. Konoha is born, that's the truth. 



Lol, I expect another chapter of Kishi refilling us with old information, maybe with a slight sprinkle of interesting goodness.


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 6, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> Preview from WSJ
> 
> *柱間の語る里創設の真
> 実とは一体何なのか！？*
> ...



Does this mean that we actually get a chapter next week?  I thought that this weeks early release was due to a double issue?


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 6, 2013)

Haharamas answer about village... i hope we will get 2 chapters of it since it can be interesting... if not, he will finish and then its Minatos turn to answer question...
Tobirama - *"What is a clan?"* - explained uchihas actions
Hiruzen - *"What is a shinobi?"* - itachis example
Haharama - *"What is a village?"* - this chapter
Minato - *"What am i?"* - yeah, it will be _TnJ_ ;(


----------



## Neomaster121 (Feb 6, 2013)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> Haharamas answer about village... i hope we will get 2 chapters of it since it can be interesting... if not, he will finish and then its Minatos turn to answer question...
> Tobirama - *"What is a clan?"* - explained uchihas actions
> Hiruzen - *"What is a shinobi?"* - itachis example
> Haharama - *"What is a village?"* - this chapter
> Minato - *"What am i?"* - yeah, it will be _TnJ_ ;(




minato will be asked about the kyuubi incident

which may change sasukes mind if he finds out it was obito's fault


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 6, 2013)

Ghost14 said:


> Does this mean that we actually get a chapter next week?  I thought that this weeks early release was due to a double issue?



Nope it was due to jump coming out on Saturday instead of Monday. We get the chapter from stores that sell it early. The chap we got yesterday comes out on Saturday(the 9th) in Japan.


@Pan Arkadiusz

No Minato will not be asked that. That is something only Sasuke can answer to himself.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 6, 2013)

Orochimaru pulls the tag out of Hashirama's head and is like "J/K guys. Here's his real personality back."


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 6, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Orochimaru pulls the tag out of Hashirama's head and is like "J/K guys. Here's his real personality back."


poor Hashi


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 7, 2013)

Don't even joke about that


----------



## Annabella (Feb 7, 2013)

Since it's Hashirama's turn to answer Sasuke's questions, I predict he will appear more serious in the next chapter. 

The questions (what is the legacy of the village? and the purpose of a shinobi?) are quite broad so alot of the chapter might consist of him talking. Which means it might end with Sasuke asking Minato his questions.


----------



## Rose (Feb 7, 2013)

I personally think that Hashirama's flashback/history lesson is going to take more then one chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 8, 2013)

VOTE flashback


----------



## Cjones (Feb 8, 2013)

I predict a rehash of what we already know.


----------



## auem (Feb 8, 2013)

one of Sasuke's question is straightforward to answer(what is village..),other one is very complicated(what is shinobi..)....hence i am expecting a complicated answer for the first and simple one for second from Kishi.... 


whatever may be the answers,it will be over in one chapter....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 8, 2013)

Rose said:


> I personally think that Hashirama's flashback/history lesson is going to take more then one chapter.



I actually don't. He got through Hiruzen and Tobirama in a single chapter. Minato can't possibly have more than a chapter's worth to say to Sasuke, and it's going to be awkward if Hashirama takes 2+ chapters while everyone else got 1-1.5.

I'm guessing we're going to get a very quick commentary from Hashirama, a quick commentary from Minato, and that's it for this week. I feel like Kishi is kind of rushing this Sasuke thing.

The big VotE flashback and such will be reserved for Madara. We know he's at least getting the Izuna story now, so obviously some stuff is being saved for him.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 8, 2013)

Gabe said:


> VOTE flashback



hopefully  it will show us something we haven't seen before.


----------



## ZE (Feb 8, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The big VotE flashback and such will be reserved for Madara. We know he's at least getting the Izuna story now, so obviously some stuff is being saved for him.



This could be the perfect time for all of that, and then, we can return to the Madara vs Naruto fight without worrying about more flashbacks. Kishi could tell us the VOTE fight and everything that happened before that through Hashirama. 

Considering that we're 8 or so chapters away from the end of the current volume, there's a possibility Kishi will get the story of konoha's origins out of the way in one go before we get back to Naruto in the following volume.


----------



## WT (Feb 8, 2013)

Hiruzen will show his true powers in the upcoming chapters.

Hiruzen was the student of the second, his fight with Orochimaru was well below par. With power inflation, he'll pull out something crazy and blame old age for the fact that he couldn't perform these techniques when alive. Now that he's an Edo, he has access to unlimited chakra.

With that, Hiruzen pulls out his own version of Sennin Mode half transforming into an ape/man like creature.

End panel shows Hirzuen half transformed with this kind of pose:

*Spoiler*: __ 






With a caption saying "At last, the beast has been unleashed"


----------



## auem (Feb 8, 2013)

i would like to see Minato's reaction when he will learn that masked guy was actually none other but Obito....


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 9, 2013)

auem said:


> i would like to see Minato's reaction when he will learn that masked guy was actually none other but Obito....


I'm not sure that Sasuke or Oro know that to tell him.


----------



## auem (Feb 9, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I'm not sure that Sasuke or Oro know that to tell him.



i bet my third testicle that Oro knows....


----------



## Sete (Feb 9, 2013)

I predict more boring Sasuke facial expressions.


----------



## Recal (Feb 9, 2013)

I predict Hashi/Madara background.  It will be fucking glorious.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 9, 2013)

ZE said:


> This could be the perfect time for all of that, and then, we can return to the Madara vs Naruto fight without worrying about more flashbacks. Kishi could tell us the VOTE fight and everything that happened before that through Hashirama.
> 
> Considering that we're 8 or so chapters away from the end of the current volume, there's a possibility Kishi will get the story of konoha's origins out of the way in one go before we get back to Naruto in the following volume.



You're neglecting the fact that Kishi is obviously rushing this whole Sasuke thing. Sasuke went through two Hokages in what? 12 pages? We're not getting some immense multi-chapter story from Hashirama now. I'd say at best 2 chapters, but even that's unlikely. 

Either Kishi is going to rip us out of VotE stuff entirely and give us a single chapter commentary here, or he's going to give us a single chapter commentary here and save the rest for Madara's flashback. 

He's not going to give everything here, then kill Madara off without giving him a chance to say anything, if that's what you're hoping.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 9, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I'm not sure that Sasuke or Oro know that to tell him.



Oro is using a Zetsu body now so he probably knows.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 9, 2013)

> He's not going to give everything here, then kill Madara off without giving him a chance to say anything, if that's what you're hoping.



Hashi'll say that event. madara will say how his life was full with drama and how he was full of kindness, then he turn evil and some tears here and their, so the readers Sympathize with him, like what happened to every single character in this manga. @@


----------



## ZE (Feb 9, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> You're neglecting the fact that Kishi is obviously rushing this whole Sasuke thing. Sasuke went through two Hokages in what? 12 pages? We're not getting some immense multi-chapter story from Hashirama now. I'd say at best 2 chapters, but even that's unlikely.
> 
> Either Kishi is going to rip us out of VotE stuff entirely and give us a single chapter commentary here, or he's going to give us a single chapter commentary here and save the rest for Madara's flashback.
> 
> He's not going to give everything here, then kill Madara off without giving him a chance to say anything, if that's what you're hoping.



I?m hoping we get a whole volume of flashbacks from Madara and Shodai?s era, that?s what I?m hoping for. I?m hoping Kishi shows it all and dedicates as many chapters as possible to tell us everything that happened back then, and now is the perfect time for that. If we get all of that now, we can be almost sure the flashbacks are going to last till the end of the volume. If we get it later, chances are we?ll get five chapters at most dedicated to the VOTE fight told from Madara?s perspective. 

Kishi likes to put flashbacks all in the same volume, even when that means the volume will be bigger than the norm.  

Volume 43: Itachi?s story
Volume 48: Nagato?s flashbacks 
Volume 53: The night of the Kyuubi attack
Volume 63: Obito?s flashback 
Current Volume: VOTE or Senjuu vs Uchiha backstory, maybe????


----------



## Garfield (Feb 10, 2013)

Sasuke asks Minato, "What was my parents' role in all of this?" or "Why did you lock Kyuubi within your own son?" I say in a couple of chapters, Sasuke is done talking and we'll reach an exciting stage.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 10, 2013)

Hope for no flashbacks. Enough of them. Afterall, who really want to see Madara/Hashirama fight flashback if we already saw what they can and probably will see in this year once more time.
Predict half or more chapter with Hashirama's answer and Sasuke's question to Minato.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 10, 2013)

adee said:


> Sasuke asks Minato, "What was my parents' role in all of this?" or "Why did you lock Kyuubi within your own son?" I say in a couple of chapters, Sasuke is done talking and we'll reach an exciting stage.


once the talking is done, i cant fucking wait


----------



## Addy (Feb 10, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> once the talking is done, i cant fucking wait



remember that two kages were asked this chapter and that includes the kage's introducing each other.  i think sasuke will ask the remaining two hokages and it will only take the first 10 pages. then, oro uses them to attack sasuke/ the figure out a way to ger free. last page is team taka vs hokages with the last panel switching to naruto and wtih that, i your boner is gone


----------



## Sete (Feb 10, 2013)

My boner was gone when it switched to Sasuke addy 
You know im not into yaoi stuff.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 10, 2013)

As long as we get more Itachi hype I don't care...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 10, 2013)

ZE said:


> I’m hoping we get a whole volume of flashbacks from Madara and Shodai’s era, that’s what I’m hoping for. I’m hoping Kishi shows it all and dedicates as many chapters as possible to tell us everything that happened back then, and now is the perfect time for that. If we get all of that now, we can be almost sure the flashbacks are going to last till the end of the volume. If we get it later, chances are we’ll get five chapters at most dedicated to the VOTE fight told from Madara’s perspective.



I'm hoping for more than a full volume, but I don't think Kishi can feasibly put the entire thing in right now. I already explained the time issues. And there's also Madara. Unless Kishi says fuck it and proves to be an even worse writer than ever, he's going to have to give him a decent showing/flashback when his time comes. I doubt he's going to repeat everything, so if Hashirama shows us a lot of things now, it can't be everything.

If Kishi goes all out with the Founding Era flashbacks, he better not rip Madara off later. 

Then again, he might rip us out of Founding Era stuff all around and give both characters like 1 chapter.


----------



## Saphira (Feb 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Then again, he might rip us out of Founding Era stuff all around and give both characters like 1 chapter.



I really hope he doesn't do that. I'll lose even the little respect I still have for Kishimoto  

Hashirama's story about the founding of konoha has a lot of potential...I hope kishi doesn't kill that


----------



## Talis (Feb 10, 2013)

Hashirama: A shinobi is someone which protects his village and his comrades.
Sasuke: But i want too destroy them.


----------



## auem (Feb 10, 2013)

Talis said:


> Hashirama: A shinobi is someone which protects his village and his comrades.
> Sasuke: But i want too destroy them.
> Tobirama:*that's why you are a punk,not a shinobi yet.*.



fixed..


----------



## auem (Feb 10, 2013)

i am expecting whatever be the answesr,it will be short...consist of 5-7 pages....after that either Sasuke asked more or Hokages will hear about the war going on....


----------



## navy (Feb 10, 2013)

Why did Sasuke ask such lame questions?

I predict Hashirama will give lame answers.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 10, 2013)

I predict Tobirama will reveal that Hashirama didn't give the bijuus to the other villages. He lost them playing poker with the other Shodaimes


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 10, 2013)

navy said:


> Why did Sasuke ask such lame questions?
> 
> I predict Hashirama will give lame answers.


He's desperately trying not to make the decision not to destroy the village. He's been conflicted ever since Itachi went Whitney Houston.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 10, 2013)

Hashirama answers Sasuke's question while also giving him tid-bits of the first days when he and Madara co-founded the village. During the talk the other Hokages intervene and give their own definitons of what a shinobi is to them.

Sasuke also asks him about the circumstances that led to Madara's departure of the village and why he returned with the Kyuubi to attack it. He likely wants to verify as well what Tobi told him the first time they met.

Finally after being done with Hashirama, he shifts to Minato and asks him about the night the Kyuubi attacked and if it appeared as a natural disaster or was actually summoned by a masked Uchiha calling himself to be "Uchiha Madara".



Majin Lu said:


> I predict Tobirama will reveal that Hashirama didn't give the bijuus to the other villages. He lost them playing poker with the other Shodaimes


----------



## Talis (Feb 10, 2013)

Sasuke: Whats a Shinobi?
Hashirama: Google it.
Tobirama: Wikipedia ftw. 



Will anything in the link be put in the incoming chapter?


----------



## Chausie (Feb 10, 2013)

Ninja cats shall be revealed by the Hokages as being a deciding factor in all the major Naruto events, both present and past.


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 10, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Hashirama answers Sasuke's question while also giving him tid-bits of the first days when he and Madara co-founded the village. During the talk the other Hokages intervene and give their own definitons of what a shinobi is to them.
> 
> Sasuke also asks him about the circumstances that led to Madara's departure of the village and why he returned with the Kyuubi to attack it. He likely wants to verify as well what Tobi told him the first time they met.
> 
> Finally after being done with Hashirama, he shifts to Minato and asks him about the night the Kyuubi attacked and if it appeared as a natural disaster or was actually summoned by a masked Uchiha calling himself to be "Uchiha Madara".



Before switching to Minato, I think Hashirama could also reveal that once word came out that he did capture and seal the Kyuubi, the other villages that recently formed grew fearsome of Konoha for possessing the power of a Bijuu for itself and by which it could wipe them all out, so a world alliance against Konoha was being formed.

To prevent an incoming war from destroying the recently founded Konoha, Hashirama offered himself to capture and distribute the remaining Bijuus among the other villages to keep a balance of power. Which at the moment did help.

Minato could then say how he finds that understandable, for after the Kyuubi was extracted from his wife he had to seal half of its chakra back in his own son so its absence wouldn't cause other villages to crack down on Konoha while it was in obvious disadvantage.

And maybe we could get a comment on how afterwards there were conflicts over possessing the Bijuus, which resulted in Iwa, Kumo and Kiri getting the advantage of having 2 Bijuus each while the other mayor Shinobi villages had one each, and the last minor village keeping a Bijuu of its own was Waterfall.

Still, Minato's comment would already give away the fact the Kyuubi's attack was no natural disaster and that Minato is Naruto's father, and he would ask who extracted the Kyuubi and how it came to attack the village. Ending the chapter.


----------



## kzk (Feb 10, 2013)

Guessing Hashirama's bit will take up most, if not the entire chapter. There really wasn't much Sasuke should have wanted to ask Hiruzen and Tobirama's bit wasn't as important, so it makes sense that they'd be shorter.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 10, 2013)

kzk said:


> Guessing Hashirama's bit will take up most, if not the entire chapter. There really wasn't much Sasuke should have wanted to ask Hiruzen and Tobirama's bit wasn't as important, so it makes sense that they'd be shorter.



I hope Hashirama will be short as well with Minato's words about Naruto with the chapter ending with Naruto fighting the Juubi.

I really want to get back to the Juubi battle because Its been getting exciting and Ninja Storm 3 will be out next month so, we need to for the war arc to end so that Naruto vs The Juubi will come be at the end of the Story Mode Ninja Storm 3.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 10, 2013)

i think shodai will tell us about the early history of kohona and the VOTE. and when madara has his flashback he will talk about how he survived at the VOTE and where he found nagato and how he gave him the rinnegan if he was connected to the gedo kazo in life support.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 10, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> Before switching to Minato, I think Hashirama could also reveal that once word came out that he did capture and seal the Kyuubi, the other villages that recently formed grew fearsome of Konoha for possessing the power of a Bijuu for itself and by which it could wipe them all out, so a world alliance against Konoha was being formed.
> 
> To prevent an incoming war from destroying the recently founded Konoha, Hashirama offered himself to capture and distribute the remaining Bijuus among the other villages to keep a balance of power. Which at the moment did help.
> 
> ...



The bit of Hashirama volunteering to do that for the other villages would make sense, if that turn out to be true then it would mean he walked out alive from his legendary fight against Madara and stayed in power for a couple more of time before handing the Hokage mantle to his brother. In that case, I think he must've gone with some teams to work together with the villages in capturing the Bijuus. One has to wonder though how exactly did Kumo took that after the KinGin brothers ended up as pseudo-Jinchuurikis (that incident must've happened before Madara controlled Kurama and Kurama being sealed in Mito).

Maybe the trouble with the possession of the Bijuus came during Hashirama's last days in power and before he passed down the Hokage mantle to his brother. I would like to know how Takigakure (Waterfall village) ended up with the 7 Tails Bijuu. Could it have been given as some sort of "compensation/no hard feelings between our villages" for the way Hashirama defeated Kakuzu?

Not only Minato's comment of how Kurama was extracted from Kushina would prove that a Bijuu's rampage isn't something that happens out of nowhere but if Hashirama also got the chance to talk about the time Madara returned to destroy the village with the Bijuu's help under the power of his Sharingan then Sasuke would have all the clues to call bs on what Obito told him.

Agreed that the moment Minato brings up that he sealed the half of Kurama inside his son Sasuke will join the pieces together. The real surprise would be if Orochimaru reveals in front of everyone that after taking over that White Zetsu as his new body he now knows that Tobi's real identity is Minato's supposedly deceased student, Obito.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 10, 2013)

Previewing of the new Naruto chapter with my cohost Naruto-fan's Bloo joining me on skype via Skype. Many topics are discussed such as whose the FV, the infamous Sannin vs Sannin, Itachi vs J-man, & Minato vs Itachi debates, why are there so little wives feature in the manga, and much more, over the course of this massive 4 video preview

[YOUTUBE]x3kZ4crUxcI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]SG73CbAzt0Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]M-YJKodzo9I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]nttmf5docfY[/YOUTUBE]



In Case these Links don't work: 

What do you think will happen next chapter? Who do you think is the FV? What will Hashirama's answer to Sasuke be?


----------



## Addy (Feb 10, 2013)

sasuke uses hermit mode


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 10, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The bit of Hashirama volunteering to do that for the other villages would make sense, if that turn out to be true then it would mean he walked out alive from his legendary fight against Madara and stayed in power for a couple more of time before handing the Hokage mantle to his brother. In that case, I think he must've gone with some teams to work together with the villages in capturing the Bijuus. One has to wonder though how exactly did Kumo took that after the KinGin brothers ended up as pseudo-Jinchuurikis (that incident must've happened before Madara controlled Kurama and Kurama being sealed in Mito).
> 
> Maybe the trouble with the possession of the Bijuus came during Hashirama's last days in power and before he passed down the Hokage mantle to his brother. I would like to know how Takigakure (Waterfall village) ended up with the 7 Tails Bijuu. Could it have been given as some sort of "compensation/no hard feelings between our villages" for the way Hashirama defeated Kakuzu?
> 
> ...



The incident did happen before Madara took Kurama for himself. Well, considering the alliance treaty Tobirama and Nidaime Raikage were going to make, most of the Kumo population must have considered peace as an option thanks to Hashirama's gesture, at least until the KinGin brothers ruined that for both villages.

The way I see it, Hashirama must have originally distributed Bijuus at a rate of 1 per mayor Shinobi village, and 4 across select minor villages, doesn't make much sense to give 2 Bijuus each to 3 potential threats to your own village while your village only possesses 1 Bijuu. Then as wars were fought over obtaining them, smaller villages that had theirs lost them to bigger ones, say for example, Hot Springs (Hidan's birthplace and also battlefield for this war) could have had the Nibi at some point, but then lost it to Kumo either on a war or an abduction mission. Following that assumption, Waterfall might be the only minor village that still had a Jinchuuriki for having Konoha and not other major village as an immediate neighbor.

Well, considering what Kabuto knew about Tobi before the war started, it's pretty much a given that Orochimaru already knew he is Obito from before taking the body of that Zetsu. Of course, Sasuke hearing that from Orochimaru right after Minato says his piece should cause him to define Obito as his primary target and the reason to join the war, at least as a temporary ally.


----------



## Azaleia (Feb 11, 2013)

So, it's about time to see this:

[YOUTUBE]uQzxU6eFIoA[/YOUTUBE]​
I wonder...how it's going to be the story in Hashirama's words.

Agh I can't wait for that!


----------



## Klue (Feb 11, 2013)

Addy said:


> sasuke uses hermit mode



Minato counters with Rinnegan Mode.


----------



## UchihaSage (Feb 11, 2013)

We gonna see Hashi VS Maddie?


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2013)

Klue said:


> Minato counters with the same shit he always does............. Mode.



fixed cause you know i am right


----------



## Harbour (Feb 11, 2013)

Minato counter everyone with ultimate shiny flash colgate smile and ultrafresh breath.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 11, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> Preview from WSJ
> 
> *柱間の語る里創設の真
> 実とは一体何なのか！？*
> ...



(Sorry about the verbose post.)

I actually made a long ass theory that I decided not to post last week about how Konoha was originally created because of Madara and Izuna gaining the first Mangekyou sharingan in history.

That MS allowed them to read more on the rock and they learnt part of the Senju Uchiha history and the apparent blood feud between the clans.

[sp][/sp]

It was the newfound knowledge that they were two halves of the same bloodline which the Uchiha and Senju used when deciding to truce. 

[sp][/sp]

So Konoha was founded not for peace but to reunite the bloodline of the sage.

Also I had a side note that I reckon the Uzumaki clan will actually turn out to be a descendant of a third sibling. 

This means during the clan wars the Uzumaki wouldn't choose a side in the blood feud for their own safety but they later allied with Konoha because it represented an end to the feud.

However the Uchiha clan never knew the real origins of the Uzumaki and just accepted the lie that they were a senju offshoot.

The Uzumaki and Senju lied about the truth because of knowing something specific about the Uchiha clans curse.

I would hazard a guess that the Older Brother had the same curse to do with loving too much and made the Uchiha clan rock himself. 

So the information on it while factual is biased. 

But the Uchiha clan due to sealing love etc from themselves, lack the emotional standpoint to question the validity of events.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2013)

kzk said:


> Guessing Hashirama's bit will take up most, if not the entire chapter. There really wasn't much Sasuke should have wanted to ask Hiruzen and Tobirama's bit wasn't as important, so it makes sense that they'd be shorter.



not really. all of sasuke's questions are abstract or subjective except for "did itachi really kill the uchiha clan based on your orders".

what is the uchiha clan to tobirama. subjective.
what is a shinobi to hashirama. subjectuve.

i predict two questions will be answered by hashriama and minato this chapter. kishi could play it as you predict but it would be awesome if it all the questions ended this chapter so we can see what happens to the edos. will oro disable them or attack sasuke?


----------



## rac585 (Feb 11, 2013)

flashbacks. nothing but flashbacks and shitty friendship/love speeches about what is a village.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 11, 2013)

Addy said:


> remember that two kages were asked this chapter and that includes the kage's introducing each other.  i think sasuke will ask the remaining two hokages and it will only take the first 10 pages. then, oro uses them to attack sasuke/ the figure out a way to ger free. last page is team taka vs hokages with the last panel switching to naruto and wtih that, i your boner is gone



oh how I love your pessimism  

Although I think it'll take at least this chapter for Sauce to finish talking. Then maybe Oro pulls some trick?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 11, 2013)

...How would you guys react if Hashirama just gives pointless answers to Sasuke?

Hashirama:

Answer to question 1 - A village is a collection of people.

Answer to question 2-  A shinobi is a Job.

Anything else son?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2013)

CA182 said:


> ...How would you guys react if Hashirama just gives pointless answers to Sasuke?
> 
> Hashirama:
> 
> ...



And what if Hashi answers in a socratic way?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 11, 2013)

ero_luffy said:


> And what if Hashi answers in a socratic way?



If he did I would probably have a field day with edits... 

Anyways before I get blasted again for offtopic, I predict Suigetsu has a crowning moment of awesome next chapter.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 11, 2013)

CA182 said:


> If he did I would probably have a field day with edits...
> 
> Anyways before I get blasted again for offtopic, I predict Suigetsu has a crowning moment of awesome next chapter.


What if he answers,

"You kill therefore you are (a shinobi)" 

if you know what I mean


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> I hope Hashirama will be short as well with Minato's words about Naruto with the chapter ending with Naruto fighting the Juubi.
> 
> I really want to get back to the Juubi battle because Its been getting exciting and Ninja Storm 3 will be out next month so, we need to for the war arc to end so that Naruto vs The Juubi will come be at the end of the Story Mode Ninja Storm 3.


isn't the game with the time line of the anime?


----------



## Pirao (Feb 11, 2013)

I just hope they show how the fight against the Juubi is going. Less talk, more action.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 11, 2013)

I predict Hashi tells a wood joke and gains the eternal love of this forum.

Seriously though Hashi better start a flashback this week. All I care about is volumes worth of flashbacks on each Hokage...

It's just so much more interesting...


----------



## Annabella (Feb 11, 2013)

I predict Suigetsu hides behind at least one person in this chapter and we get more of his funny yet insightful observations.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 11, 2013)

chapter tonightt babyy


----------



## CA182 (Feb 11, 2013)

Valiere said:


> chapter tonightt babyy



Any basis for that statement?


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 11, 2013)

just my gut


----------



## Plague (Feb 11, 2013)

So are we waiting til Tuesday or Wednesday?


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 11, 2013)

Hopefully another mentioning of itachi.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2013)

Rage of Hate said:


> Hopefully another mentioning of itachi.



i just want to see what minato has to offer for sasuke aside from the "you are naruto's friend" speech which will happen.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 11, 2013)

Pirao said:


> I just hope they show how the fight against the Juubi is going. Less talk, more action.



I hope not, that is becoming the worst fight in Naruto history. 

I want more Hashirama and Tobirama interaction as well as more Itachi's flashback.


----------



## auem (Feb 11, 2013)

I think those who are expecting some big new revelation from Hashi are going to be disappointed....it will be same story of how Uchiha and Senju exhausted their resources from prolonged fight and called the truce...so and so...


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 11, 2013)

auem said:


> I think those who are expecting some big new revelation from Hashi are going to be disappointed....it will be same story of how Uchiha and Senju exhausted their resources from prolonged fight and called the truce...so and so...



It would be nice to see some senju - uchiha flashback fighting

a clan with a thousand skills vs a clan considered to be an army.


----------



## Pirao (Feb 11, 2013)

CA182 said:


> I predict Hashi tells a wood joke and gains the eternal love of this forum.
> *
> Seriously though Hashi better start a flashback this week. All I care about is volumes worth of flashbacks on each Hokage...*
> 
> It's just so much more interesting...



Flashback hmmm? 

Like a flashback of Madara's and Hashirama's fight? Ok, I can get behind that


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 11, 2013)

Pirao said:


> Flashback hmmm?
> 
> Like a flashback of Madara's and Hashirama's fight? Ok, I can get behind that



Too early for that fight, rather he dish some punishment out on sasuke and telling him the uchiha truly have gone weak.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2013)

*Sasuke:* 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hashi.... What is... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



...a boyfriend?







*Hashi:*



*Minato/Tobirama/Hiruzen/Oro/Suigetsu/Juugo:*


*Spoiler*: __ 








Edit: for those who would like to +rep me, by solidarity, just pm me


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 11, 2013)

Plague said:


> So are we waiting til Tuesday or Wednesday?



anybody got an answer?


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 11, 2013)

Addy said:


> i just want to see what minato has to offer for sasuke aside from the "you are naruto's friend" speech which will happen.


I think Minato was somewhat aware that Madara was alive at the time of the Third War. Due it, he came to think that Tobito was Madara the time Tobito attacked the village.


----------



## Annabella (Feb 11, 2013)

Addy said:


> i just want to see what minato has to offer for sasuke aside from the "you are naruto's friend" speech which will happen.



Maybe Minato knows something about where the adult Uchiha were on the night of the kyuubi attack, i mean he was the hokage he must know something..

 and yeah I have no doubt the friendship speech will happen


----------



## PopoTime (Feb 11, 2013)

Hashirama reveals that the Uchiha have been trying to usurp the Hokage's position since Konoha began.

Minato reveals that the Uchiha had to go do a "clan ritual" a few 100km of Konoha

Sasuke states that the Uchiha dont have any rituals.

PLOT TWIST

Fugaku left Itachi and Sasuke in Konoha to be picked up and trained by Obito/Madara impersonator, but their abduction was thwarted by Itachi raising the alarm.

TLDR: The Uchiha clan turn out to be assholes afterall


----------



## gershwin (Feb 11, 2013)

I predict one panel with Sasuke Sarutobi somewhere in flashbacks.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 11, 2013)

maybe some kick ass feats or hype for sasuke's parents?


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 11, 2013)

Rage of Hate said:


> maybe some kick ass feats or hype for sasuke's parents?



I'd say Fugaku having MS is a sure thing, but I doubt we'll find out about it in the next chapter


----------



## Jad (Feb 11, 2013)

I can't believe everyone has forgotten.

Flash back of Hashirama and *Kakuzu* incoming  That's totally a Kishi thing to do. Throw in something we totally forgot about.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 11, 2013)

Obviously Fugaku was a beast, he wouldn't be head of the Uchiha force for no reason, as well as giving birth to two sons like Itachi & Sasuke, as well as actually thinking he could overthrow Konoha in a coup


----------



## CA182 (Feb 11, 2013)

Fugaku may have been relying on Izanagi hax though in his coup rather than MS powers...

Although that would mean a return to Hiruzen chatting this week.

Anyways I predict Hashirama's flashback shows Mito. 

I'd like to state now I'm 76% sure that the village of Konoha wasn't formed for peace but because the Senju and Uchiha wanted to try reuniting the feuding halfs of the sage after what was recent revelations.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2013)

Jad said:


> I can't believe everyone has forgotten.
> 
> Flash back of Hashirama and *Kakuzu* incoming  That's totally a Kishi thing to do. Throw in something we totally forgot about.



I'm a fan of Kakuzu but....Why would we get a flashback of that? He doesn't have any major plot relevance. It would be nice to see though.  
I just don't see that happening. 



unless Hidan comes back and runs into him while mentioning Kakuzu and Hashi some how remembers him


----------



## CA182 (Feb 11, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> I'm a fan of Kakuzu but....Why would we get a flashback of that? He doesn't have any major plot relevance. It would be nice to see though.
> I just don't see that happening.
> 
> unless Hidan comes back and runs into him while mentioning Kakuzu and Hashi some how remembers him



Well it's more than easy enough... Something like this would be awesome.

*Hashi* - "The early village era was a lawless time. New villages were all trying to show off their new power with extraordinary plans." 

"Some new villages launched attacks on others." (_Shows Kakazu attacking Hashi_.) 

"While some launched efforts for more power to match others." (_Shows Muu and Onoki collecting spoils of war._)

"Even Konoha got caught up in that madness..." (_Shows Madara subduing Onoki and Muu._)

"In an effort to quell it all I used the Bijuu as a peace effort amongst the other great villages that had emerged."

"Unfortunately it was a mistake, as singling out certain villages only made other villages anxious for their own safety." (Shows Waterfall stealing the 7 tails from Sand.) 

"And so the first great shinobi war began..."

Note - Hashi will say that the main purpose of a village isn't peace but power. A single clan cannot hope to withstand a village. 
(However Konoha was formed with the intentions of reuniting the sage's bloodline.)


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2013)

@CA 

Yeah but we'd only be getting a panel of the face off


----------



## CA182 (Feb 11, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> @CA
> 
> Yeah but we'd only be getting a panel of the face off



It could easily be two panels.

The first panel of Kakazu looking like a boss and the next panel is him impaled by multiple wood stakes. (He lived though cause of his hearts.)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 11, 2013)

Jad said:


> I can't believe everyone has forgotten.
> 
> Flash back of Hashirama and *Kakuzu* incoming  That's totally a Kishi thing to do. Throw in something we totally forgot about.



I don't think we have forgotten so much as are we are assuming it will never be relevant. Kishi treated both Hidan and Kakuzu like garbage, more or less admitted it, and relegated their backgrounds to blurbs in a databook.

There is way too much about Hashirama that needs explaining and Kishi is rushing things as it is. I seriously doubt he's going to spend even one panel on something so irrelevant.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 11, 2013)

Plot Twist: Minato reveals he's Sasuke's father.


----------



## Kaix (Feb 11, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The real surprise would be if Orochimaru reveals in front of everyone that after taking over that White Zetsu as his new body he now knows that Tobi's real identity is Minato's supposedly deceased student, Obito.



Not necessary. Orochimaru gained all of Kabuto's information so he knows pretty much everything happening in the war and that Madara and Tobi aren't the same person. Kabuto may have learned that Tobi was Obito after revealing Madara to him, or maybe he deduced it before which was why he sought out Madara's DNA to begin with.


----------



## Talis (Feb 11, 2013)

Sasuke will read the tablet with his base MS then go read it with the EMS, would be somehow stupid as well, hope it was an art error..


----------



## Klue (Feb 11, 2013)

Hopefully Kishi settles Sasuke's talk with Hashirama and Minato quickly, so that he can began reading Rikudou's tablet next week. I'm so close to finally learning God's secrets.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 11, 2013)

I expect a flash back to Hashirama wanting to be besties with Madara and Madara being all emo


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 11, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> I'd say Fugaku having MS is a sure thing, but I doubt we'll find out about it in the next chapter





shyakugaun said:


> Obviously Fugaku was a beast, he wouldn't be head of the Uchiha force for no reason, as well as giving birth to two sons like Itachi & Sasuke, as well as actually thinking he could overthrow Konoha in a coup



indeed. you know fugaku is a beast when he looks at itachi's gift and says "as expected of my son"


----------



## Klue (Feb 11, 2013)

Fugaku was Guy level, maybe.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 11, 2013)

his abilities will be exposed at some point and im betting he has MS. just like everybody else lol..

@nate

last week we got it tuesday very early morning (3am EST time)


----------



## mayumi (Feb 11, 2013)

jeez, i really liked the uchihas getting drugged up better as telegram pic. anyway, hopefully we can get story behind creation of konoha, uzumaki-konoha alliance, bijuus under shodai's control and VoTE battle with madara and mito's sealing of kurama. ok that all won't be in one chapter but i want all that info.


----------



## auem (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't think Fugaku was that good....even kid Sasuke said that he could tell that Itachi's shuriken ability is way higher than his father.....also i believe Fugaku knew that Iachi got MS and he resented that(or the way Itachi obtained it by his assumption).....


----------



## Karasu (Feb 11, 2013)

I think this chapter we find out that Orochimaru is controlling teh Kages via very long, very thin snakes, and ventriloquism. There's little other explanation left for Hashirama's durr-hurr-hurr , and Tobirama's hasn't-gotten-laid-in-forever bitchy attitude. 

They're fucking puppets


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 11, 2013)

auem said:


> I don't think Fugaku was that good....even kid Sasuke said that he could tell that *Itachi's shuriken ability is way higher than his *father.....also i believe Fugaku knew that Iachi got MS and he resented that(or the way Itachi obtained it by his assumption).....



Itachi's Shuriken abilities are higher than every ones lol, so thats not saying much


----------



## rac585 (Feb 11, 2013)

Klue said:


> Fugaku was Guy level, maybe.




NF canon guy or manga canon guy?


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2013)

Ew, what a boring telegrams pic.

What's all this about Fugaku having MS?

Who cares?

Now if Mikoto had it, I'd be happy.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 11, 2013)

i bet u fugaku got the rinnegan


----------



## Toonz (Feb 11, 2013)

More talking about the uchiha


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 12, 2013)

im predicting that the left over zetsu will be used to revive fugaku

after sasuke gets the info he needs minato will teleport everyone to naruto

5 edos will face each other


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2013)

Dark Uchiha said:


> im predicting that the left over zetsu will be used to revive fugaku
> 
> after sasuke gets the info he needs minato will teleport everyone to naruto
> 
> 5 edos will face each other


Left over zetsu was killed by juugo.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 12, 2013)

how about mikito she was jouinin, you thunk she was hax?


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 12, 2013)

Mikoto was a Ninja ?


----------



## Ichiurto (Feb 12, 2013)

1st will finish saying basically Shinobi's are guardians of their families (Villages).

Which will cede into Minato's dialogue about his love of Naruto.

I can't think of what else Minato has to add to this discussion.

What was Itachi? Answered by 3rd
What was my Clan? Answered by 2nd
What is a Shinobi and Village? About to be answered by 1st

Minato doesn't really have a part to play here. Which leads me to believe it's either going to go into his love for Naruto, or Minato is going to be action instead of talk, and teleport to Naruto/Kakashi etc.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 12, 2013)

Chapter is on normal release this week. Evil usually pops in when something really interesting happens it seems.

Not expecting much from this upcoming chapter. Maybe a bit of briefing about the founding of Konoha and the Hashirama-Madara sexing battle.


----------



## KevKev (Feb 12, 2013)

Hashirama talks about his time soloing mad Uchihas, 
Sasuke's jimmy's rustle 
Minato wanks Itachi to calm him down


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 12, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> Mikoto was a Ninja ?



yeah she was a jounin if ii remember


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 12, 2013)

and also i think mikoto also gave itachi totsuka?

That one jutsu alone places fagaku and minato to kage level.


----------



## sasutachi (Feb 12, 2013)

next chapter
minato : 4 years old itachi was already hokage level.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 12, 2013)

sasutachi said:


> next chapter
> minato : 4 years old itachi was already hokage level.



Minato will talk about sasuke's parents and maybe how mikoto gave itachi totsuka sword. Keeping in line with the legend that Mikoto once wielded that sword and gave it to susanoo.


----------



## Pirao (Feb 12, 2013)

Fugaku was fodder, like most Uchiha, until proven otherwise.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 12, 2013)

All Uchiha are fodder compared to the King 

OT: I predict an epic chapter with talking and more revelations within the next 24hrs


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 12, 2013)

Here's what I expect of the coming chapters:

Woody gives the obvious will of fire answer. The Sauce is obviously not satisfied. Woody and Flash notice Faildara and Naruto and are quite interested when Snakey explains who they are.

Badass-kage tires of answering questions and frees himself from Edo Tensei to curbstomp the Sauce. Woody, Flash and Monkey mirror Badass-kage, but don't fight the Sauce. Flash because he doesn't believe in stealing the kills of his son, Monkey because he feels bound to his promise to Weasel and Woody, because he's still emo-ing over having to bitchslap Faildara.

While Badass-kage and the Sauce fight, Monkey figures it's time to get even with Snakey and Flash decides to go have a look at his boy and Woody decides to tag along.

Oh and Slurry and PMS boy open a pack of pringles as they watch the fights.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 12, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Here's what I expect of the coming chapters:
> 
> Woody gives the obvious will of fire answer. The Sauce is obviously not satisfied. Woody and Flash notice Faildara and Naruto and are quite interested when Snakey explains who they are.
> 
> ...



I doubt Tobirama would fare any better against Sasuke than the Edo Kages did against KCM Naruto, so he wouldn't be able to stall him for long.


----------



## ed17 (Feb 12, 2013)

sasutachi said:


> next chapter
> minato : 4 years old itachi was already hokage level.



minato : He's the one who taught me hiraishin after all


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 12, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> I doubt Tobirama would fare any better against Sasuke than the Edo Kages did against KCM Naruto, so he wouldn't be able to stall him for long.



There's a crucial difference between Tobirama and the Edo Kages. The Edo Kages were either mindless tools who didn't fight of their own volition or merely interested in testing the current generation. So obviously they wouldn't be nearly as strong as they had been when they were alive. Tobirama if he freed himself would be under no such constraint. Instead like Itachi he would be capable of using his immortal body to his full potential and as we've seen in the last chapter against an Uchiha he would be motivated to do so.
The other three kages don't seem as if they would have any real motivation to fight Sasuke.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 12, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> There's a crucial difference between Tobirama and the Edo Kages. The Edo Kages were either mindless tools who didn't fight of their own volition or merely interested in testing the current generation. So obviously they wouldn't be nearly as strong as they had been when they were alive. Tobirama if he freed himself would be under no such constraint. Instead like Itachi he would be capable of using his immortal body to his full potential and as we've seen in the last chapter against an Uchiha he would be motivated to do so.
> The other three kages don't seem as if they would have any real motivation to fight Sasuke.



Yeah you make a very good point, one that I can't really refute. Though Naruto's fight with the Raikage didn't show the Edo Raikage being impaired in any way and yet aside from being saved from Dodai once to get info Naruto obliterated Edo Raikage.

I was basing it on that fight.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 12, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Here's what I expect of the coming chapters:
> 
> Woody gives the obvious will of fire answer. The Sauce is obviously not satisfied. Woody and Flash notice Faildara and Naruto and are quite interested when Snakey explains who they are.
> 
> ...



No much of a Madara = FV anymore huh?

But even if Tobirama knows how to free himself how would the others know too? Besides can't Oro simply overwrite Tobirama's mind if he sees him trying anything funny. Then there is the chance that only Madara figured a way to free himself from ET control. Not even Kabuto who perfected ET knew about it.

And I think that Minato would make a great test for Sasuke's upcoming battle against Naruto IMO. With Naruto having surpassed his father Sasuke has to prove himself also superior in order to look like a worthy opponent when they finally clash. He needs also more experience against speedster type of guys since he will fight possibly the fastest guy in the world. Kishi also couldn't stop himslef from another chidori VS rasengan clash with Mianto commenting on Sasuke's jutsu being like Kakashi's.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 12, 2013)

More wanking of His Highness and Minato


----------



## Xin (Feb 12, 2013)

I predict talk with Hashi + talk with Minato + cliffhanger Madara is still alife.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 12, 2013)

Hopefully not another wanking chapter.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 12, 2013)

It would have been awesome if it's revealed that Mikoto and Minato were teammates. Mikoto seems to have a history with them and there was a black haired unknown gender dude in Minato's team.


----------



## Hiei312 (Feb 12, 2013)

i think the explanation for Totsuka / Yata will end up being something like

"that's the power that awakens when an uchiha breaks the curse and overcomes hatred"


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 12, 2013)

We'll learn that face-lines are a symbol of love in the Uchiha clan.

That's why Itachi had them


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 12, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah you make a very good point, one that I can't really refute. Though Naruto's fight with the Raikage didn't show the Edo Raikage being impaired in any way and yet aside from being saved from Dodai once to get info Naruto obliterated Edo Raikage.
> 
> I was basing it on that fight.



The jutsu may not have been impaired, but the 3rd Raikage showed about as much tactical judgement as a wrecking ball. You can't tell me that someone who A looked up to and who fought an entire army by himself for days would get taken out by Naruto that easily. All he did was charge blindly with his raiton, no thought wasted on self-preservation.



Arles Celes said:


> No much of a Madara = FV anymore huh?



Nah, I still think Madara will be the final villain. Sasuke doesn't have big enough goals and Oro has too much of a track record for failure.



> But even if Tobirama knows how to free himself how would the others know too? Besides can't Oro simply overwrite Tobirama's mind if he sees him trying anything funny. Then there is the chance that only Madara figured a way to free himself from ET control. Not even Kabuto who perfected ET knew about it.



Hashirama was Tobirama's elder brother. I'd say it's very likely that he if anyone knew the counter. And don't forget we are talking about Minato and Hiruzen who are both supposedly superior geniuses. I for one wouldn't be surprised in the least if they picked up on the counter after only viewing it once.



> And I think that Minato would make a great test for Sasuke's upcoming battle against Naruto IMO. With Naruto having surpassed his father Sasuke has to prove himself also superior in order to look like a worthy opponent when they finally clash. He needs also more experience against speedster type of guys since he will fight possibly the fastest guy in the world. Kishi also couldn't stop himslef from another chidori VS rasengan clash with Mianto commenting on Sasuke's jutsu being like Kakashi's.



As I said above I don't think Minato would be properly motivated to go up against Sasuke. Tobirama has his hatred for the Uchiha to drive him, but Minato doesn't. Especially if Minato found out about Sasuke's relationship to Naruto he would be the first to want to leave it to his son.


----------



## Clueless (Feb 12, 2013)

ed17 said:


> minato : He's the one who taught me hiraishin after all



Minato: He's the one that created and taught me rasengun


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 12, 2013)

I want to see Minato's flashback, when he was with his team.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 12, 2013)

Hiei312 said:


> i think the explanation for Totsuka / Yata will end up being something like
> 
> "that's the power that awakens when an uchiha breaks the curse and overcomes hatred"



Or mikoto gave itachi that power


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 12, 2013)

Sometime soon, I get the feeling that Chibi Sarutobi will be a warm, fuzzy plot device since he/she/it's grandfather has been Edo'ed. Frankly, babies are cute and cheesy, and Kishi has been doing cheesy no jutsu lately.


----------



## Klue (Feb 12, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> Mikoto was a Ninja ?



Strongest of her generation. She mothered Itachi, after all.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 12, 2013)

Klue said:


> Strongest of her generation. She mothered Itachi, after all.



she maybe hyped to be the strongest female ninja


----------



## mayumi (Feb 12, 2013)

we wil learn that madara was able to break out of edo tensei cause uzumakis figured it out 
that clan seems to be doing something new each chapter. we will also get mito's flashback hopefully.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 12, 2013)

We learn that Mikoto was an Uzumaki and that Sasuke has both Senju and Uchiha DNA 
Then the shit hits the fan !


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 12, 2013)

i really hope kish makes mikitot and fagaku more power and plot relevant


----------



## Saturnine (Feb 12, 2013)

If Madara knows how to sever the link to the Edo Tensei summoner, than it stands to reason that Hashirama and Tobirama know it too. Oro nor Kabuto apparently didn't, so the snake guy is in for an unpleasant surprise.


----------



## Senjuclan (Feb 12, 2013)

Why is everyone talking about Mikoto?


----------



## Talis (Feb 12, 2013)

We will learn that Madara killed Tobirama.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 12, 2013)

Senjuclan said:


> Why is everyone talking about Mikoto?



because she might be the person who gave itachi hos weapons and also minato's only reason for being related to sasuke at all his through his parents.


----------



## Senjuclan (Feb 12, 2013)

Rage of Hate said:


> because she might be the person who gave itachi hos weapons and also minato's only reason for being related to sasuke at all his through his parents.



Minato related to Sasuke? 

Shouldn't we be talking about Hashirama instead?


----------



## Hiei312 (Feb 12, 2013)

I believe Minato probably met Itachi personally at some point as well. remember in 552 the way Itachi talked gave me the impression he was somewhat familiar with Minato and Kushina  (of course Itachi would have been 4 years old but hey)


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 12, 2013)

Senjuclan said:


> Minato related to Sasuke?
> 
> Shouldn't we be talking about Hashirama instead?



Not in blood relation but as in plot relation.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 12, 2013)

One thing that's bothering me: Does Oro know that Obito is Tobi?

I mean Kabito knew that Tobi wasn't Madara, I'd think Oro would know so...


----------



## atduncan (Feb 12, 2013)

My prediction: Hashirama will talknojutsu


----------



## auem (Feb 12, 2013)

I believe Oro surely knows Obito is Tobi...


----------



## Humite Juubi (Feb 12, 2013)

auem said:


> I believe Oro surely knows Obito is Tobi...



i doubt it. otherwise it would make obitos talk with kabuto about the hashitree even more pointless.

and dont you think oro would brag that he knows something abou tobi that sasuke doesnt?


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 12, 2013)

Btw. there is no difference if he knows his real name or not, since i don't think he knew him as young... he is just Tobi for him...


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2013)

i really excited for minato and sasuke talking 

oh, and hashirama....... meh


----------



## Scizor (Feb 12, 2013)

Possible HashiramaxMadara Hashirama _vs_ Madara flashback


----------



## Sarry (Feb 12, 2013)

auem said:


> I believe Oro surely knows Obito is Tobi...



I hope so. I want to see Minato's reaction when he learns that the masked man was Obito.

It will be fun to see


----------



## Annabella (Feb 12, 2013)

After hearing Hashi talk about Madara, Orochimaru might mention that Edo Madara is fighting in the current war. I just want to see Tobirama's reaction


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 12, 2013)

Addy said:


> i really excited for minato and sasuke talking
> 
> oh, and hashirama....... meh



minato will be talking about fagaku and mikito and maybe hype them up.

Fagaku should be a beast for being head of the clan

and

mikito should have totsuka sword which she gave to itachi


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 12, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> After hearing Hashi talk about Madara, Orochimaru might mention that Edo Madara is fighting in the current war. I just want to see Tobirama's reaction



Hashirama : Madara was my greastest rival, and the strongest man I ever fought. 

Orochimaru : Did I mentioned that he's fought Tsunade, is currently fighting Uzumaki Naruto, that there is two Uchiha involved and that he undid his Edo Tensei contract ? 
Suigetsu : Oh no, you didn't ! 

Shodai, Nidaime, Sandaime, Yondaime : 

Hiruzen : Minato-sama, would you solo please ? 

Minato-sama : I think I'll let Shodai-sama do the job. 

Hashirama : I'll give them some wood. 

Tobirama : Let's crush dem Uchihas !


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Feb 12, 2013)

Kushina Uzumaki didn't have any students, this would suggest she served as an ANBU. Maybe Itachi's ANBU teacher was Kushina on a 1 on 1 basis. There is a very small window that this could be true.

Minato and Kushina's relationship left an impression on Itachi, that's seen in Ch522. Its always seen as if Itachi was partial to Naruto. If he had an existing relation with Kushina, this would make sense.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 12, 2013)

SasukeOfUchiha06 said:


> Kushina Uzumaki didn't have any students, this would suggest she served as an ANBU. Maybe Itachi's ANBU teacher was Kushina on a 1 on 1 basis. There is a very small window that this could be true.
> 
> Minato and Kushina's relationship left an impression on Itachi, that's seen in Ch522. Its always seen as if Itachi was partial to Naruto. If he had an existing relation with Kushina, this would make sense.



Itachi was in anbu at age 4 

the hatters ain't gonna like that.

anyway minato relevence lies in fagaku and mikito and how mikito was a wielder of totsuka sword and gave it to itachi. Faguka will be reveal to be a beast and i hope he is on sannin level but he may be as strong as minato.


----------



## Ganta (Feb 12, 2013)

Saturnine said:


> If Madara knows how to sever the link to the Edo Tensei summoner, than it stands to reason that Hashirama and Tobirama know it too. Oro nor Kabuto apparently didn't, so the snake guy is in for an unpleasant surprise.



Yeah, that's why they totally servered in the _'operation invade' konoha_ arc, right?


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ganta said:


> Yeah, that's why they totally servered in the _'operation invade' konoha_ arc, right?



Oro shut out their personalities then, most likely as a preventative measure of them breaking free. We have seen that emotional ties do hold some significance in weakening the Edo tie.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 12, 2013)

SasukeOfUchiha06 said:


> Kushina Uzumaki didn't have any students, this would suggest she served as an ANBU. Maybe Itachi's ANBU teacher was Kushina on a 1 on 1 basis. There is a very small window that this could be true.
> 
> Minato and Kushina's relationship left an impression on Itachi, that's seen in Ch522. Its always seen as if Itachi was partial to Naruto. If he had an existing relation with Kushina, this would make sense.



I remember reading a fanfic/seeing fan art of Kushina being Itachi's sensei


----------



## Ganta (Feb 12, 2013)

SasukeOfUchiha06 said:


> Oro shut out their personalities then, most likely as a preventative measure of them breaking free. We have seen that emotional ties do hold some significance in weakening the Edo tie.



That flaw was only just disclosed even to Kabuto who exceled it pass the pioneer and Orochimaru


----------



## Velocity (Feb 12, 2013)

Ganta said:


> Yeah, that's why they totally servered in the _'operation invade' konoha_ arc, right?



I get the impression that Kishimoto made that up on the fly so that Itachi could do his Mary Sue thing without interfering with Madara being a Big Bad... I really doubt Kishimoto had even considered the possibility of breaking the Edo Tensei contract back in Part I.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 12, 2013)

The Big G said:


> I remember reading a fanfic/seeing fan art of Kushina being Itachi's sensei


----------



## Chibason (Feb 12, 2013)

I predict Shodai talks and then Sasuke asks Minato about the Kyuubi Invasion.


----------



## Hiei312 (Feb 12, 2013)

where are people getting a connection between Mikoto and Totsuka?


----------



## mayumi (Feb 12, 2013)

Hiei312 said:


> where are people getting a connection between Mikoto and Totsuka?



fanfiction. my fanfiction is mikoto is sarutobi or senju or some sort. so there is hope sasuke can conquer his hate chakra.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 12, 2013)

Hiei312 said:


> where are people getting a connection between Mikoto and Totsuka?



because in japaness myth Mikoto gave susanoo totsuka. so mikoto gave totsuka to itachi.


----------



## Hiei312 (Feb 12, 2013)

really? that's one myth i never heard about... isn't Mikoto actually part of  Susanoo's name? (Susano'o no Mikoto)


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 12, 2013)

Hashirama will say that he had his first kiss with Madara in their teens.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 12, 2013)

I predict that 



GoDMasteR said:


> Hashirama will say that he had his first kiss with Madara in their teens.





GoDMasteR said:


> Preview from WSJ
> 
> *柱間の語る里創設の真
> 実とは一体何なのか！？*
> ...


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 12, 2013)

The truth of the village is that it was initially inhabited by powerless natives who were wiped out by the ninja.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 12, 2013)

Rage of Hate said:


> because in japaness myth Mikoto gave susanoo totsuka. so mikoto gave totsuka to itachi.


you are confusing...

actually the "no-mikoto" is used for many shinto gods

totsuka belonged to izanagi, and susanoo had it in hands when he was banished from takamagahara after his conflict with amaterasu



Hiei312 said:


> really? that's one myth i never heard about... isn't Mikoto actually part of  Susanoo's name? (Susano'o no Mikoto)



no mikoto is like a term, i dont know, it might mean something akin to "lord", stuff like that

izanami no mikoto
izanagi no mikoto
susanoo no mikoto, etc


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 12, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> you are confusing...
> 
> actually the "no-mikoto" is used for many shinto gods
> 
> totsuka belonged to izanagi, and susanoo had it in hands when he was banished from takamagahara after his conflict with amaterasu



Thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 12, 2013)

Rage of Hate said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me


np dear :*


----------



## lathia (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is to praying we get more Haharama. He's actually quite entertaining.


----------



## Saturnine (Feb 12, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAH... Thou surely jestest...


----------



## Herpules (Feb 12, 2013)

Kushina in ANBU?

She would be the most obvious ANBU because her hair


----------



## PopoTime (Feb 12, 2013)

Herpules said:


> Kushina in ANBU?
> 
> She would be the most obvious ANBU because her hair



Yuugao says hi


----------



## Klue (Feb 12, 2013)

Herpules said:


> Kushina in ANBU?
> 
> She would be the most obvious ANBU because her hair



Henge.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 12, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:
			
		

> > Preview from WSJ
> >
> > 柱間の語る里創設の真
> > 実とは一体何なのか！？
> > ...



The way this is phrased is relevant to my interests.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 12, 2013)

ch1p said:


> The way this is phrased is relevant to my interests.



Apparently Sasuke is confused by Hashi's answer.

Maybe Hashi really will give him a single panel answer.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 12, 2013)

I predict Hashirama starting from the beginning of time considering they are near the tablet.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 12, 2013)

i predict that there is something important about the village's foundation time that we dont know


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i predict that there is something important about the village's foundation time that we dont know



i predict restating the same info we already knew but coming with more stupid ass crap like "uchiha are bornz evilz" 

in all seriousness, we learned crap last chapter aside from uchiha gentics. on the history side, it just confirmed obito's story.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 12, 2013)

im wondering what will be minato's reaction if sasuke somehow mention his relationship with naruto, after hearing about how uchihas are supposed to power up throught loss of strong bonds


----------



## αce (Feb 12, 2013)

> im wondering what will be minato's reaction if sasuke somehow mention  his relationship with naruto, after hearing about how uchihas are  supposed to power up throught loss of strong bonds



"Gee golly sir! How did you guys meet?"


----------



## MS81 (Feb 12, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> im wondering what will be minato's reaction if sasuke somehow mention his relationship with naruto, after hearing about how uchihas are supposed to power up throught loss of strong bonds



sasuke powered up from everything,
 from losing itachi to the team 7 memory he had before amaterasu.


----------



## navy (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope there isnt alot of talking next chapter.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 12, 2013)

MS81 said:


> sasuke powered up from everything,
> from losing itachi to the team 7 memory he had before amaterasu.



Ye

Everything is a power up for sasuke

He dunt need no key, or some peculiar animal island, or what the fuck ever it was that powered Naruto up.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 12, 2013)

new chapter in 6-ish hours


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 12, 2013)

navy said:


> I hope there isnt alot of talking next chapter.



Um ya. Good luck with that. Pretty sure that's all the Hokage were really summoned for...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 12, 2013)

Minato tells Sasuke about his son Naruto

Sasuke realizes Naruto is more special than him ya know 
Hokage>Captain Of The Police Force



Sasuke cries blood


----------



## navy (Feb 12, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Um ya. Good luck with that. Pretty sure that's all the Hokage were really summoned for...



That's lame. I predict one of them will be useful.


----------



## warp drive (Feb 12, 2013)

I predict Sasuke will begin to solo all four Hokages as warm up before he faces Madara-sama.


----------



## atduncan (Feb 12, 2013)

warp drive said:


> I predict Sasuke will begin to solo all four Hokages as warm up before he faces Madara-sama.



I predict you will continue to wank sasuke


----------



## warp drive (Feb 12, 2013)

atduncan said:


> I predict you will continue to wank sasuke



Just messing! It was a silly attempt to bait out Uchiha haters.  

I predict that what ever the First says will only sadden (not rage) Sasuke even more.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Feb 12, 2013)

I predict..... off-panel Hokage talk, the chapter will start with Obito being killed by Madara or on the verge of death cause of Madara.

That or almost all the Konoha Rookies dead... showing completed Juubi...


----------



## God Hand (Feb 12, 2013)

warp drive said:


> Just messing! It was a silly attempt to bait out Uchiha haters.



True haters need no bait 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Because Sasuke sucks so much we don't need a reason to talk trash
*Spoiler*: __ 











Anyways, I predict talk, lots of it.  An astounding prediction I know, but be prepared to be amazed.


----------



## Klue (Feb 12, 2013)

warp drive said:


> Just messing! It was a silly attempt to bait out Uchiha haters.
> 
> I predict that what ever the First says will only sadden (not rage) Sasuke even more.



Of course you were just messing. There is no way Sasuke can defeat Hashirama with just the EMS. He'll need to aim higher.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 12, 2013)

Sasuke would roflstomp Hashirama with Ems


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 12, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Sasuke would roflstomp Hashirama with Ems


That's just adorable. 

Hashirama is fire proof.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 12, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Minato tells Sasuke about his son Naruto
> 
> Sasuke realizes Naruto is more special than him ya know
> Hokage>Captain Of The Police Force
> ...



Sasuke honest to god wouldn't care about it.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 12, 2013)

Apparently he doesn't even address the Hokage with honorifics


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 12, 2013)

I know we're going to be back to the talk with the Hokages, but, boy, am I ever dying to see the rest of Naruto's fight against Obito, Madara and the Juubi.

Things are going to be pretty crazy from here on out.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 12, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> I know we're going to be back to the talk with the Hokages, but, boy, am I ever dying to see the rest of Naruto's fight against Obito, Madara and the Juubi.
> 
> Things are going to be pretty crazy from here on out.



I think their fight is so boring. @.@
Now, if the Hokages join the fight, it's different story.


----------



## navy (Feb 12, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Sasuke would* get* roflstomp *by* Hashirama with *or without* Ems



You forgot a few words in your prediction. Don't worry though I fixed it for you.


----------



## pararemix (Feb 12, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> I think their fight is so boring. @.@



They're facing 2 of the biggest criminals that ever walked the planet, and the thing that -created- the planet. I don't see how that's boring.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 12, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Sasuke would roflstomp Hashirama with Ems


Just like Madara did? 


Seraphiel said:


> Sasuke honest to god wouldn't care about it.


Naruto: My dead dad would kick your dead dads ass
Sasuke: SUSANOO!


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 12, 2013)

The fight is boring in my opinion.


----------



## Kaizoku Kage (Feb 12, 2013)

Hashirama answers Sasuke's question. Minato gets questioned, but he ends up sensing Naruto's chakra and runs to the battlefield.


----------



## Klue (Feb 12, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Sasuke would roflstomp Hashirama with Ems


----------



## Trojan (Feb 12, 2013)

pararemix said:


> They're facing 2 of the biggest criminals that ever walked the planet, and the thing that -created- the planet. I don't see how that's boring.



I don't really know how to explain, but this fight in my opinion is even worst
than Kabuto Vs those uchiha. 

I was dying in watching that crap. ~~ 
Thanks God, that kishi decided to change the camera for a little bit.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 12, 2013)

Cannot wait for this chapter. I wanna see what the Hokages say, and How Sasuke reacts 



BlinkST said:


> Sasuke would roflstomp Hashirama with Ems



Nah, hashirama would probably hug him. Though Sasuke will target Tobirama.


----------



## lathia (Feb 12, 2013)

Ladies, no sense getting all riled up over nothing. Sasuke with EMS = 5th destined child.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Feb 12, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> I think their fight is so boring. @.@
> Now, if the Hokages join the fight, it's different story.



The problem with the fight is that Kishimoto is forcing both Obito and Naruto have a TNJ battle of words and speeches. If he would quit that, the fight would be way better.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 12, 2013)

Cant wait to see more Sasuke x Kage interaction


----------



## Klue (Feb 12, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Cannot wait for this chapter. I wanna see what the Hokages say, and How Sasuke reacts
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, hashirama would probably hug him. Though Sasuke will target Tobirama.



Tobirama space/time ninjutsu, Edo Tensei and Amaterasu level Suitons would easily subdue the Sauce. 


Face it NF, he needs the Rinnegan.


----------



## santanico (Feb 12, 2013)

I always mistake Hashirama for Hiashi/Hizashi


----------



## geminis (Feb 12, 2013)

Klue said:


> Tobirama space/time ninjutsu, Edo Tensei and Amaterasu level Suitons would easily subdue the Sauce.
> 
> 
> Face it NF, he needs the Rinnegan.



Oh I see Tobirama is getting a lot of hype recently...pfff bandwagoners I say.

I've always said The second was the most badass of all. But where do you get the amaterasu level suiton from?


----------



## Klue (Feb 12, 2013)

geminis said:


> Oh I see Tobirama is getting a lot of hype recently...pfff bandwagoners I say.
> 
> I've always said The second was the most badass of all. But where do you get the amaterasu level suiton from?



I'm obviously trolling.


----------



## Boradis (Feb 12, 2013)

Hashirama will perform the ultimate Senju TnJ-style genjutsu that will set the world right.

It will be so powerful that not only will Sasuke's heart go from this:



To this:



It will grant Orochimaru a conscience, cure Jūgo of his bipolar disorder and  Suigetsu of his overactive sweat glands, and fully resurrect all four kages at the peak of their youth and power. It will then break through the impenetrable Fourth Wall and cure fangirls of the delusion that their favorite male characters are all secretly gay for each other ...

Like a reverse Ultimate Tsukiyomi, everything will finally be as it should.

... until Tobirama smacks his big brother on the back of the head and calls Sasuke a "Uchifag" or something.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 12, 2013)

Klue said:


> Tobirama space/time ninjutsu, Edo Tensei and Amaterasu level Suitons would easily subdue the Sauce.
> 
> 
> Face it NF, he needs the Rinnegan.




In theory, yes. But you have forgot about one single thing: PIS. When it hits, it is mighty strong. Not even hokages are able to withstand it!


----------



## Komoyaru (Feb 12, 2013)

What's TNJ? Please explain I'm kind of confused.


Otherwise, I just wanna read the damn manga now. I want serious Hashirama and an update from the battlefield. Or at least another good cliffhanger for next week.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 12, 2013)

Komoyaru said:


> What's TNJ? Please explain I'm kind of confused.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I just wanna read the damn manga now. I want serious Hashirama and an update from the battlefield. Or at least another good cliffhanger for next week.



Talk no Jutsu: when a character, like Naruto, defeats a character by talking. Like the disaster that was Nagato's conversion.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 12, 2013)

i predict after the hokage talk, the group will run into karin as she can sense sasuke chakra and ofcourse she probably escaped prison


----------



## Sango-chan (Feb 12, 2013)

Boradis said:


> Hashirama will perform the ultimate Senju TnJ-style genjutsu that will set the world right.
> 
> It will be so powerful that not only will Sasuke's heart go from this:
> 
> ...



I love this!


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 12, 2013)

how come the spoiler thread never has any spoilers anymore


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Feb 12, 2013)

I predict more Hashi ridiculousness, and


----------



## santanico (Feb 12, 2013)

alisha said:


> how come the spoiler thread never has any spoilers anymore



because you touch yourself at night


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 12, 2013)

alisha said:


> how come the spoiler thread never has any spoilers anymore



Because Evil rarely comes.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 12, 2013)

this place is kinda dead this week

i predict that hashirama will turn out as someone who really liked madara


----------



## nickxcore (Feb 12, 2013)

I wonder if this talk will steer Sasuke in the right direction, and thus dissipating him of the hate and curse Tobirama was talking about resulting in a positive eye mutation?

Rinnegan anyone?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 12, 2013)

nickxcore said:


> I wonder if this talk will steer Sasuke in the right direction, and thus dissipating him of the hate and curse Tobirama was talking about resulting in a positive eye mutation?
> 
> Rinnegan anyone?


i wouldnt be surprised if something like that happened

considering that now the sharingan is basically an eye that reacts to the person's own feelings, kishi could pull about anything


and considering what the rinnegan is about, it would be funny if the requiriment is enlightment


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 12, 2013)

Spoilers tonight?


----------



## Hiei312 (Feb 12, 2013)

Rinnegan must be the exact opposite of "the right direction". look at Madara.

if anything Rinnegan might be even further down the path of hatred. which is why i said maybe SoT and Yata are acquired by "breaking the curse".


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 12, 2013)

the first hokage will give his wood to Sasuke then Sasuke will unlock Rinnegan.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 12, 2013)

well, there is nothing to predict ... obviousness is obvious ... Hashirama will talk o/
Spoilers, as always will appear just after chapter does... 



> I always mistake Hashirama for Hiashi/Hizashi


Yeah, i've been like that for so long too  but not anymore


----------



## atduncan (Feb 12, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> the first hokage will give his wood to Sasuke then Sasuke will unlock Rinnegan.



ummm..... you wish huh


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 12, 2013)

alisha said:


> how come the spoiler thread never has any spoilers anymore



Because chaps come out before spoilers


----------



## auem (Feb 12, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> this place is kinda dead this week
> 
> i predict that hashirama will turn out as someone who really liked madara


Kakashi once told that relation between them was very much like that of Sauce and Naruto....


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 12, 2013)

hashi start speaking
start say all sorts of things
like two guys had a fight after dude 1 whipped dude 2's shin with an obi
shin + obi = shinobi
the ninja system was born!

tobirama say no
ninja system came to hashi after a bar fight
hashi denies it 

hiruzen say they all mad
ninja system was invented by him
chuunin exams promote to chuunin yadda yadda yadda

minto say idunnolol
all i do is solo ppl

switch to naruto
naruto has all sorts of girls hanging off him like a pimp
oh naruto you so manly please f me

obito is jelly and madara is annoyed
frothing at the mouth like a dog with rabies

naruto sends girls to fight for him
creates clone that henges into a deckchair
sips lemonaidbeer with sunnies like a boss

next chap:
boys vs girls in bikinis!


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 12, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> I think their fight is so boring. @.@
> Now, if the Hokages join the fight, it's different story.



People are never pleased with anything. One moment they want to see the Juubi and Madara and Obito in serious combat, then when they get it, they all of a sudden want something entirely different. Only, the problem with that is, the moment they get it, people still won't be satisfied.

I've seen this playout so many times before. People think they want something, and when they finally get it, and it isn't to their imagined expectation, they become disappointed, and these are even in instances where the fights are genuinely incredible, too.


----------



## Mansali (Feb 12, 2013)

I finished my damn exam, came home by 9:30 PM and then had dinner. Now I come here expecting a chapter and I get none 

I feel tired but I will try to stay awake!!!!

It better be a flashback of the Hashi/Madara confrontation.

BTW what drug is Hashirama? People are so addicted to his wood. Is he the pot of the Naruto world?

I mean being able to just create pot out of thin air is amazing. Would make anyone go nuts.

That explains why Juubi was under the control of Obito...even Juubi wants pot.


----------



## Brain Slug (Feb 12, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> People are never pleased with anything. One moment they want to see the Juubi and Madara and Obito in serious combat, then when they get it, they all of a sudden want something entirely different. Only, the problem with that is, the moment they get it, people still won't be satisfied.
> 
> I've seen this playout so many times before. People think they want something, and when they finally get it, and it isn't to their imagined expectation, they become disappointed, and these are even in instances where the fights are genuinely incredible, too.



I totally agree with you. People forget this isn't THEIR story, it's Masashi Kishimoto's!  If they wanted a story filled with characters rapestomping one another, what's stopping them from making it?  I for one try to take the chapters as they come.  Some are lackluster, some are phenomenal.  But you've got to judge them objectively or else yer just a bitch.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 12, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> People are never pleased with anything. One moment they want to see the Juubi and Madara and Obito in serious combat, then when they get it, they all of a sudden want something entirely different. Only, the problem with that is, the moment they get it, people still won't be satisfied.
> 
> I've seen this playout so many times before. People think they want something, and when they finally get it, and it isn't to their imagined expectation, they become disappointed, and these are even in instances where the fights are genuinely incredible, too.



True. Maybe, it's just me. I don't like the long fights, and this fight has too much TBB, and it does seem like it's only one sided. ~.~ 

and the other problem is the queen of Drama Obito. ~~ 
who if we compared him to any other character, what had happened to him is nothing, too much crying. ~.~ 

anyway, maybe it'll become better in the anime, in my point of view. Who knows. @ . @


----------



## Yuna (Feb 12, 2013)

Is that Naruto and Sasuke fighting side by side? If so, why is Naruto inside a corporeal 100% replica of Kurama?


----------



## Russo (Feb 12, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> hashi start speaking
> start say all sorts of things
> like two guys had a fight after dude 1 whipped dude 2's shin with an obi
> shin + obi = shinobi
> ...





no chap, so...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 12, 2013)

Guess like we are getting Hashi vs Madara flashback.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 12, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> this place is kinda dead this week
> 
> i predict that hashirama will turn out as someone who really liked madara





It was already implied last week when Hashirama defended him as much as he did and showed that he knew a lot about Madara's personal feelings. He had obviously spoken to him about Izuna a great deal. 

They were bff.


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 12, 2013)

Brain Slug said:


> I totally agree with you. People forget this isn't THEIR story, it's Masashi Kishimoto's!  If they wanted a story filled with characters rapestomping one another, what's stopping them from making it?  I for one try to take the chapters as they come.  Some are lackluster, some are phenomenal.  But you've got to judge them objectively or else yer just a bitch.



>can't criticize the chef unless they make a 5 star meal

Fuck outta here with that garbage.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Feb 12, 2013)

VoTE it is, I guess.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 12, 2013)

Naruto and Sasuke already fighting together side by side? What the hell is going on?


----------



## Harbour (Feb 12, 2013)

HOLY SHIT! Dat epic last page!


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto and Sasuke already fighting together side by side? What the hell is going on?



It's kyuubi and PS vs Wood Dragon and some thingy.

It's Madara vs Hashi.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 12, 2013)

AWW SHIT EPIC CLIFFHANGER!



PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto and Sasuke already fighting together side by side? What the hell is going on?



It's the VotE fight dude, get hype!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 12, 2013)

Wait. I can see Hashi's Senju symbol.

That's a form of Madara's Susano'o we haven't seen yet. He didn't even use PS at VotE?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 12, 2013)

Flashback time.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 12, 2013)

VOTE FLASHBACK


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wait. I can see Hashi's Senju symbol.
> 
> That's a form of Madara's Susano'o we haven't seen yet. He didn't even use PS at VotE?



It's PS before he stabilizes it.


----------



## Magician (Feb 12, 2013)

Have you guys seen the spoiler


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 12, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> It's PS before he stabilizes it.



That's what I thought at first but it looks a little different.


----------



## Milkomeda (Feb 12, 2013)

Is that last panel a flashback or is it Naruto and Sasuke teaming up? The monster behind them (tails) looks like it belongs to the juubi which makes me think its the latter


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 12, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Have you guys seen the spoiler



It looks like shit, what is that even supposed to mean?


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 12, 2013)

VotE flashback. FUCK YES!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 12, 2013)

If Hashirama seriously defeated Kyuubi and Susano'o at the same time like this, then he stomps Narutoverse.

I always figured Madara used one, then the other. I couldn't imagine Hashirama could have touched him like this.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 12, 2013)

Holy shit that VOTE fight looks badass as fuck.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 12, 2013)

Why does Hashirama had to explain it to Sasuke and not Naruto? Sasuke isn't the destined child.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 12, 2013)

What is Hashirama riding?

I see the wood dragon there but it also looks like he's riding a wood golem or something.



Matrix XZ said:


> Why does Hashirama had to explain it to Sasuke and not Naruto? Sasuke isn't the destined child.



Because Sasuke's the one who's asking.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Hashirama seriously defeated Kyuubi and Susano'o at the same time like this, then he stomps Narutoverse.
> 
> I always figured Madara used one, then the other. I couldn't imagine Hashirama could have touched him like this.



Considering, if I recall correctly it is said Hashirama took on both Kurama and Madara at the same already, this shouldn't come as a shock.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 12, 2013)

I wonder if Madara can use that Mokuton Golem now too.


----------



## Mistshadow (Feb 12, 2013)

took me a while to realize it wasn't a pic of naruto's battle lol.


but yeah UNDENIABLE UNDOUBTING FINISHED proof that hashirama took on madara and kyuubi alone, FACE to all those retards who thought mito was with him.

Is Hashirama using the wood dragon AND some kind of turtle? I'm happy to finally see what he used to tangle with perfect susanoo, cause I knew it wasn't the dragon lol.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 12, 2013)

Wood Susano'o


----------



## Jad (Feb 12, 2013)

Well at least that the end of this weeks chapter seems to be the climax of the VOTE fight, glad we can get that over and done with, finally people can stop bitching about wanting to see it from here on out. Probably be another chapter. Lets get back to the REAL fight already. Hopefully will get there soon either next week or the week after. Thought the VOTE was going to last like 50 chapters.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 12, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Considering, if I recall correctly it is said Hashirama took on both Kurama and Madara at the same already, this shouldn't come as a shock.



I just didn't think Kishi would honestly do such insane power-scaling.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 12, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I wonder if Madara can use that Mokuton Golem now too.



Looks like it's with the wood dragon so yeah.

Well clearly the map needed to be redrawn from what we're seeing.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 12, 2013)

What's the wood golem holding?

At first I thought it caught a bijuu ball from the Kyuubi, but it might just be some random black orb.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 12, 2013)

Mistshadow said:


> took me a while to realize it wasn't a pic of naruto's battle lol.
> 
> 
> but yeah UNDENIABLE UNDOUBTING FINISHED proof that hashirama took on madara and kyuubi alone, FACE to all those retards who thought mito was with him.
> ...



Can't wait to see that dumb Mito argument put to sleep myself.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 12, 2013)

> Probably be another chapter. Lets get back to the REAL fight. Already. Hopefully will get there soon either next week or the week after.



>Not wanting to see VOTE fight all it's glory

What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 12, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> >Not wanting to see VOTE fight all it's glory
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you?


It's just because Gai isn't involved.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 12, 2013)

wtf....why kuuyibi is so large?


----------



## atduncan (Feb 12, 2013)

I predict you all make wank threads tomorrow + I ruin your day


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 12, 2013)

The Entire Forum said:


> wtf....why kuuyibi is so large?



That's full size Kyuubi, before it got split in half.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 12, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Why does Hashirama had to explain it to Sasuke and not Naruto? Sasuke isn't the destined child.



Because Sasuke is the main character as much as Naruto, I thought him starring in most of early part 2 solidified that.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Feb 12, 2013)

The Entire Forum said:


> wtf....why kuuyibi is so large?



Yin + yang maybe?


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 12, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> >Not wanting to see VOTE fight all it's glory
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you?



 His lust for Nardo is far too great.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 12, 2013)

The Entire Forum said:


> wtf....why kuuyibi is so large?


It's the full kyuubi, before Minato divided the chakras.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 12, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Because Sasuke is the main character as much as Naruto, I thought him starring in most of early part 2 solidified that.



No Sasuke is just a rival for a main character.


----------



## shibunari (Feb 12, 2013)

Valentine's week = MadaHashi flashback! 
Thank you Kishi!


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 12, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> No Sasuke is just a rival for a main character.



And Kabuto was Naruto's enemy and he could never lose to the Uchiha bros right?


----------



## Mistshadow (Feb 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Can't wait to see that dumb Mito argument put to sleep myself.



you know what other argument it's going to put to rest also?


Hashirama> Edo/Mokuton/Rinnegan Madara


BECAUSE

What does this current Madara have (NOT JUUBI) that is more powerful than what he had back then where he had FULL KYUUBI and PS. If anything this current Madara is weaker since he has no Full Kyuubi for that extra insane firepower.

Should make a lot of those Madara wankers like Ezekial shutup finally


----------



## Dark Red Z (Feb 12, 2013)

VOTE FLASHBACK, HELL YES


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 12, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> >Not wanting to see VOTE fight all it's glory
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you?


Well its just dragging out a battle that's already been too long. I wouldn't mind seeing the VOTE fight, I just would like it AFTER the current arc's finished.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 12, 2013)

Finally vote flashback


----------



## Sarry (Feb 12, 2013)

OMG!! We're getting a flashback!!

I've waiting for this



Matrix XZ said:


> No Sasuke is just a rival for a main character.



It began that way in early Part I, But currently that's not true anymore. 
Sasuke has become a main character, as soon as Kishi began to say they were equals: whenever Sasuke grows, naruto grows.


----------



## mayumi (Feb 12, 2013)

If the cliffhanger is the duel, then what the heck did they talk about the entire chapter?


----------



## Octavian (Feb 12, 2013)

if the spoiler is true, which seems to be the case, damn hashirama is a fucking monster


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> >Not wanting to see VOTE fight all it's glory
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you?


It's Jad, he's way too busy sucking Gai's cock to even realize the real fight is staring him in the face.


----------



## Jad (Feb 12, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> It's just because Gai isn't involved.



Not going to lie, pretty much. I don't care for Hashirama's or Madara's character, so why should I care when they are both in the chapter.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 12, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Well its just dragging out a battle that's already been too long. I wouldn't mind seeing the VOTE fight, I just would like it AFTER the current arc's finished.



Me too, that pic seemed to be the last flashback it was likely only short.

Its nothing compared to the Juubi battle.


----------



## Reincarnation (Feb 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Hashirama seriously defeated Kyuubi and Susano'o at the same time like this, then he stomps Narutoverse.
> 
> I always figured Madara used one, then the other. I couldn't imagine Hashirama could have touched him like this.


 Not that impressive if the kyuubi isn't fighting of its own will.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I just didn't think Kishi would honestly do such insane power-scaling.


You doubted Kishi when he used the words Kyuubi *and* Madara? Pika pika.


----------



## Klue (Feb 12, 2013)

Holy Mother of God, what is this? :sanji


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 12, 2013)

Mistshadow said:


> you know what other argument it's going to put to rest also?
> 
> 
> Hashirama> Edo/Mokuton/Rinnegan Madara
> ...



Hashirama has complete control of Bijuu's (up to 9 at least), Kyuubi is, and was a non factor in that fight


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 12, 2013)

It also looks like it's finally confirmed that Madara did have PS back then, so it's a EMS power, not a rinnegan side effect like so many people were claiming.

Another argument put to rest.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 12, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> No Sasuke is just a rival for a main character.



Well, he said "a", not "the".

Sasuke's relevance to the story comes as a very close second. 

But I only have to look at your set to see why you'd want to reduce him to a common secondary character.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 12, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> You doubted Kishi when he used the words Kyuubi *and* Madara? Pika pika.



What? No.

I said I didn't think Madara pulled the PS out while the Kyuubi was still available to him. That's all. 

You know I've probably obsessed over this fight more than 99.99% of the forum.


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 12, 2013)

no fucking way another bs cliffhanger? Hashirama is a fucking boss.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 12, 2013)

OMG!  I'm so excited about this chapter


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 12, 2013)

lol at people saying Minato or Hiruzen was the Strongest Hokage


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 12, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Well, he said "a", not "the".
> 
> Sasuke's relevance to the story comes as a very close second.
> 
> But I only have to look at your set to see why you'd want to reduce him to a common secondary character.



Sasuke is like Vegeta and all the other SJ Rivals.

He is secondary to me. I don't see him that important, he is not even interested about the War, the world or Juubi. Just his personal revenge on Konoha for his Uchiha clan.


----------



## Mistshadow (Feb 12, 2013)

Reincarnation said:


> Not that impressive if the kyuubi isn't fighting of its own will.



yeah, just like how it was unimpressive when it was attacking konoha village too right? 

It doesn't need to be impressive, because berserk kyuubi is a monster. Look at 4/6/8 tailed naruto. THAT was a monster also.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 12, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> lol at people saying Minato or Hiruzen was the Strongest Hokage


Implying anyone other then a fanboy thought such rubbish.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 12, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> It also looks like it's finally confirmed that Madara did have PS back then, so it's a EMS power, not a rinnegan side effect like so many people were claiming.
> 
> Another argument put to rest.



Indeed. So now, we'll see Sasuke wielding it?
As at least, I'll assume it will be a mid-battle powerup: like Naruto's full Kyuubi mode


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 12, 2013)

mayumi said:


> If the cliffhanger is the duel, then what the heck did they talk about the entire chapter?



Hashirama probably actually answered Sasuke's questions...

VotE doesn't answer anything about what a village is, and not really much of what a shinobi is. Hashi probably answered Sasuke, then was like "Sit down son let me tell you a cool story. "


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 12, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Sasuke is like Vegeta and all the other SJ Rivals.



Right like Vegeta wasn't practically the second main character by the end of DBZ? 



> He is secondary to me. I don't see him that important, he is not even interested about the War, the world or Juubi. Just his personal revenge on Konoha for his Uchiha clan.



"He's not important because I don't want him to be."


----------



## Ruby (Feb 12, 2013)

HASHIRAMA vs MADARA FLASHBACK   

kishi luvs us pek


----------



## Klue (Feb 12, 2013)

Perfect Susanoo and the Kyuubi? Damn Hashirama, you're the man, as expected.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 12, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> No Sasuke is just a rival for a main character.


Keep telling yourself that. 


Klue said:


> Holy Mother of God, what is this? :sanji


The promised land. :sanji


PikaCheeka said:


> What? No.
> 
> I said I didn't think Madara pulled the PS out while the Kyuubi was still available to him. That's all.
> 
> You know I've probably obsessed over this fight more than 99.99% of the forum.



Madara not going all out against his lover? You should feel ashamed for even thinking that.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 12, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Right like Vegeta wasn't practically the second main character by the end of DBZ?
> 
> 
> 
> "He's not important because I don't want him to be."



Except Sasuke is at least 30 times more relevant than vegeta ever was after frieza saga.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 12, 2013)

LOL Hashirama catching a bijuudama like fucking baseball


----------



## Klue (Feb 12, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Sasuke is like Vegeta and all the other SJ Rivals.
> 
> He is secondary to me. I don't see him that important, he is not even interested about the War, the world or Juubi. Just his personal revenge on Konoha for his Uchiha clan.



Ouch, my brain hurts.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 12, 2013)

Mistshadow said:


> you know what other argument it's going to put to rest also?
> 
> 
> Hashirama> Edo/Mokuton/Rinnegan Madara
> ...



Oh shite, character VS character debates... not looking forward to that once the chapter is out.



Matrix XZ said:


> Sasuke is like Vegeta and all the other SJ Rivals.
> 
> He is secondary to me. I don't see him that important, he is not even interested about the War, the world or Juubi. Just his personal revenge on Konoha for his Uchiha clan.



I will be responding to this within either pms or vms to prevent an off-topic discussion here.


----------



## Jad (Feb 12, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> lol at people saying Minato or Hiruzen was the Strongest Hokage



When it comes to Minato, they say that because even though his destructive capabilities in his ninjutsu is way below the norm, it's because he can avoid everything, appear behind Hashirama, deliver a Rasengan, or a Kunai, or a Sealing jutsu on him, and in so defeating him. Not my opinion or thoughts, just the collective thoughts I have seen in the forum. Minato is a one trick pony in a cheap trick circus.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 12, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Sasuke is like Vegeta and all the other SJ Rivals.
> 
> He is secondary to me. *I don't see him that important*, he is not even interested about the War, the world or Juubi. Just his personal revenge on Konoha for his Uchiha clan.



How can you say Sasuke isn't important when your favorite character revolves his entire life around him?

Sasuke is a main character in this series. As the rival, he has just as much a right to hear the history of Konoha as Naruto does.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 12, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> lol at people saying Minato or Hiruzen was the Strongest Hokage




Hirzuen got retconned so badly, he's pretty much the typical geezer who's only useful for a quick answer or two



Stupid Iruka: doesn't know his history right :rofl



PikaCheeka said:


> *How can you say Sasuke isn't important* when your favorite character revolves his entire life around him?
> 
> Sasuke is a main character in this series. As the rival, he has just as much a right to hear the history of Konoha as Naruto does.



Simple, he's Sasuke: an Uchiha with relevance to the plot. His set should be enough to give an answer for you question, Pika


----------



## Rose (Feb 12, 2013)

Hashirama flashback more than one chapter prediction = confirmed.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 12, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> LOL Hashirama catching a bijuudama like fucking baseball



And probably throwing it back at Mads.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 12, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> No Sasuke is just a rival for a main character.


keep denying what is right before your eyes, if it makes you feel better 



that page looks awesome, cant wait for the chapter


----------



## αce (Feb 12, 2013)

LOOOOOOOOL I LOOKED AT SPOILER
FUCK ME

HASHIRAMA WHY YOU SO STRONG
LOOL WOOD DRAGON>SUSANO-O.


SUSANO-O AND KYUUBI CAN DESTROY A MOUNTAIN SIDE BUT HASHIRAMAS WOOD KEEPS THEM AT BAY. THE FUCK IS THIS? LOOOOOOOL HIRUZEN FANS SIT THE FUCK DOWN. 


No but real talk. Susano-o lifted its arms and flickered its wrists and destroyed a meteor and two mountains in the background. Yet it can't even touch Hashirama through that Mokuton ability apparently. Even with the Kyuubi. The strongest Bijuu.  Wow. Just fucking wow.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 13, 2013)

Please let this flashback last more than 1 chapter Kishi


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 13, 2013)

seriously though, badassed chapter incoming


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Madara not going all out against his lover? You should feel ashamed for even thinking that.



Me feeling ashamed in thinking _anything _about Madara? As if. 

Really. I'm just surprised Kishi is going all-out like that.  I figured Kishi would want to keep the power-balance amongst the Hokages at least a little, but it looks like that's not happening.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> How can you say Sasuke isn't important when your favorite character revolves his entire life around him?
> 
> Sasuke is a main character in this series. As the rival, he has just as much a right to hear the history of Konoha as Naruto does.



Naruto is not revolving his entire life with Sasuke now, after learning his parents. Sasuke is no longer part of Naruto reason of being stronger.

Naruto wanted to be Hokage to be acknowledged by everyone not just Sasuke.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 13, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> SUSANO-O AND KYUUBI CAN DESTROY A MOUNTAIN SIDE BUT HASHIRAMAS WOOD KEEPS THEM AT BAY. THE FUCK IS THIS? LOOOOOOOL HIRUZEN FANS SIT THE FUCK DOWN.



You shut your mouth, Sandaime knows all jounin level jutsus of Konoha. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Sasuke is like Vegeta and all the other SJ Rivals.
> 
> He is secondary to me. I don't see him that important, he is not even interested about the War, the world or Juubi. Just his personal revenge on Konoha for his Uchiha clan.


Ah but what you and the actual story demonstrate are two entirely different things, and lol Vegeta doesn't even touch Sasuke in relevency to their stories. 


The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> It also looks like it's finally confirmed that Madara did have PS back then, so it's a EMS power, not a rinnegan side effect like so many people were claiming.
> 
> Another argument put to rest.


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESS! Mini perfect susanoo incoming afterwards. Do it Kishi. 


PikaCheeka said:


> Hashirama probably actually answered Sasuke's questions...
> 
> VotE doesn't answer anything about what a village is, and not really much of what a shinobi is. Hashi probably answered Sasuke, then was like "Sit down son let me tell you a cool story. "


Sasuke: 




Luiz said:


> And probably throwing it back at Mads.



And Madara is going for that three in the village.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> LOOOOOOOOL I LOOKED AT SPOILER
> FUCK ME
> 
> HASHIRAMA WHY YOU SO STRONG
> ...


i suspect that this wood dragon has some sealing/suppressing ability


----------



## Jad (Feb 13, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> LOOOOOOOOL I LOOKED AT SPOILER
> FUCK ME
> 
> HASHIRAMA WHY YOU SO STRONG
> ...



I'm more surprised you didn't see this shit coming. What are you "wowing" about? Madara for the entire time had been talking about how great Hashirma's dick was. Shouldn't surprise you if Madara dropped a meteor on Hashiramma and he cracked it with his tits.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 13, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto is not revolving his entire life with Sasuke now, after learning his parents. Sasuke is no longer part of Naruto reason of being stronger.
> 
> Naruto wanted to be Hokage to be acknowledged by everyone not just Sasuke.



He can't be hokage until he saves Sasuke. His whole life revolves around him.


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Feb 13, 2013)

yes, some real develop in the story of the past. i bet you all that the first hokage spare madara life at the end. thinking you might die anyways.........only to live..................


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 13, 2013)

"3rd Hokage is the strongest hokage"
-iruka

lol at people who believed at fucking iruka :rofl


----------



## shintebukuro (Feb 13, 2013)

Epic spoiler. It's finally here, guys.



Matrix XZ said:


> He is secondary to me. I don't see him that important, he is not even interested about the War, the world or Juubi. Just his personal revenge on Konoha for his Uchiha clan.



...Yeah, that's going to change. That's why he's talking to the Hokages.


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2013)

> I'm more surprised you didn't see this shit coming. What are you  "wowing" about? Madara for the entire time had been talking about how  great Hashirma's dick was. Shouldn't surprise you if Madara dropped a  meteor on Hashiramma and he cracked it with his tits.



I've seen it coming for how long now? I've been arguing that Hashirama was the strongest hokage since it was revealed that he beat Madara. I'm just wowing since it's just fucking amazing.

inb4 battledome hashirama


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

Perv_Shinobi said:


> yes, some real develop in the story of the past. i bet you all that the first hokage spare madara life at the end. thinking you might die anyways.........only to live..................



I think Hashirama either fainted himself or ditched because he didn't want to watch Madara die (because obvious friendship setup).

That was pretty much a killing blow he gave him. I don't see how he could think anyone would survive it.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> lol at people who believed at fucking iruka :rofl


Iruka is god tier.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Me feeling ashamed in thinking _anything _about Madara? As if.
> 
> Really. I'm just surprised Kishi is going all-out like that.  I figured Kishi would want to keep the power-balance amongst the Hokages at least a little, but it looks like that's not happening.



When Kishi went as far as having characters refer to Hashi's strength as fairytale I'm pretty sure he wasn't bullshitting.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 13, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> He can't be hokage until he saves Sasuke. His whole life revolves around him.



Saves a Friend, if it were Gaara or Hinata, Naruto wouldn't be Hokage.

Sasuke is not his whole fucking life, thats like he doesn't care if Neji dies, it didn't matter Sasuke is Naruto's only world.

In case you forgotten Neji's death nearly had Naruto lost in despair, he is not even thinking about Sasuke.


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2013)

VoTE flashback?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> He can't be hokage until he saves Sasuke. His whole life revolves around him.


just ignore man, its a hopeless situation

you know things are ugly when the guy comes and says that hashirama cant be telling this to sasuke because he is not the destined child, oh god 



anyways, if we got the VotE fight, this chapter might have a lot of info from what happened before it and lead to the fight, looking foward to it


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto is not revolving his entire life with Sasuke now, after learning his parents. Sasuke is no longer part of Naruto reason of being stronger.



"Don't wanna sever any of my bonds, or get them cut off!" - Naruto

*Thinks of Sasuke*

 



Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto wanted to be Hokage to be acknowledged by everyone not just Sasuke.



Naruto said that he will not become Hokage if he cannot save his friend (Sasuke). Are you telling me, he has gone back on his nindo?


----------



## Sarry (Feb 13, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> He can't be hokage until he saves Sasuke. His whole life revolves around him.


To add to this:
Naruto's goal is still win Sasuke back. He went as far as begging infront of a Kage for it. Naruto's still aiming to 'defeat' hatred and free Sasuke from it.....


Whatever Kishi means by that....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> When Kishi went as far as having characters refer to Hashi's strength as fairytale I'm pretty sure he wasn't bullshitting.



I always believed Hashi was the strongest Hokage. Just never thought Kishi would make it astronomically so. 

Poor Madara. He really had it coming to him. Can't wait to see why he lost.


----------



## mayumi (Feb 13, 2013)

It looks like kurama broke one of wood dragons arms.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Saves a Friend, if it were Gaara or Hinata, Naruto wouldn't be Hokage.
> 
> Sasuke is not his whole fucking life, thats like he doesn't care if Neji dies, it didn't matter Sasuke is Naruto's only world.
> 
> In case you forgotten Neji's death nearly had Naruto lost in despair, he is not even thinking about Sasuke.



He did think of Sasuke after Neji died. 

Chapter 617, final page.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 13, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Saves a Friend, if it were Gaara or Hinata, Naruto wouldn't be Hokage.
> 
> Sasuke is not his whole fucking life, thats like he doesn't care if Neji dies, it didn't matter Sasuke is Naruto's only world.
> 
> In case you forgotten Neji's death nearly had Naruto lost in despair, he is not even thinking about Sasuke.



He thought of him right after. He still cares more for him than any of the Konoha nin.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> anyways, if we got the VotE fight, this chapter might have a lot of info from what happened before it and lead to the fight, looking foward to it



Lover's quarrel gone bad. 

I am going to have such a ball with the script this week.

Anyway I wonder if we'll get any speculation on what Madara did after he left the village? That's probably where he learned all the RS stuff. He'll probably save it for Madara's flashback though.


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2013)

pika you know the drill
tell me when its out


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 13, 2013)

I won't be surprised if hashi really spared madara or better, maybe it's madara who beg for his life


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 13, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> He thought of him right after. He still cares more for him than any of the Konoha nin.



How do you know? 

He was speaking about Neji, Sasuke was just cutoff just to get a focus on his wanting answers.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 13, 2013)

this isn't even hashirama's final form


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> "Don't wanna sever any of my bonds, or get them cut off!" - Naruto
> 
> *Thinks of Sasuke*
> 
> ...





Sarry said:


> To add to this:
> Naruto's goal is still win Sasuke back. He went as far as begging infront of a Kage for it. Naruto's still aiming to 'defeat' hatred and free Sasuke from it.....
> 
> 
> Whatever Kishi means by that....


Leave the poor guy alone, the denial is clearly strong within him. 



PikaCheeka said:


> I always believed Hashi was the strongest Hokage. Just never thought Kishi would make it astronomically so.
> 
> Poor Madara. He really had it coming to him. Can't wait to see why he lost.



Well Madara only had so much stamina.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 13, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Saves a Friend, if it were Gaara or Hinata, Naruto wouldn't be Hokage.
> 
> Sasuke is not his whole fucking life, thats like he doesn't care if Neji dies, it didn't matter Sasuke is Naruto's only world.
> 
> In case you forgotten Neji's death nearly had Naruto lost in despair, he is not even thinking about Sasuke.



The denial is strong mayne !!


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2013)

What kind of fight is this .


----------



## Jad (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm still hoping we get some snippets on the real fight with Madara/Obito vs Alliance, then cut to the flash back. Sort of like a now and than type deal.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashirama & Madara confirmed on a whole different tier level from everyone else , the fuck kind of battle is this ?


----------



## AoshiKun (Feb 13, 2013)

VoTE flashback!?
Oh yeah baby


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> Hashirama & Madara confirmed on a whole different tier level from everyone else , the fuck kind of battle is this ?



Welcome to chapter 575.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone think the spirit Golem, is the Senju version of Susano ?


----------



## Fay (Feb 13, 2013)

Seems like an interesting chapter. I'm glad Sasuke choose to talk to the kages despite Tobirama's hitlerish outlet last chapter.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 13, 2013)

Ohh! I am calling it. Tobirama will rage! If he hears that Madara is still alive and strong. 


The Senju Butthurt will show itself  Believe it!


----------



## Pastelduck (Feb 13, 2013)

OMG what the heck just happened in that spoiler pic?  Its the nine tail so I think its back to the war so is that Madara with the Susano-O and the wood technique?  Pretty epic whatever the h*ll happened there.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> How do you know?
> 
> He was speaking about Neji, Sasuke was just cutoff just to get a focus on his wanting answers.


well, people just...read it, you know, they got what naruto said to madara and obito right when it showed sasuke's and naruto's face side by side


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Welcome to chapter 575.



Nice to have more evidence


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> I won't be surprised if hashi really spared madara or better, maybe it's madara who beg for his life



He just couldn't kill him in the end, loved him too much.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 13, 2013)

Pastelduck said:


> OMG what the heck just happened in that spoiler pic?  Its the nine tail so I think its back to the war so is that Madara with the Susano-O and the wood technique?  Pretty epic whatever the h*ll happened there.



Black borders indicate a flashback, so it's the first VOTE fight.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> Anyone think the spirit Golem, is the Senju version of Susano ?



It's possible.

The Oni and the Tengu get compared/contrasted a lot, so it would make sense if the Senju had one and the Uchiha had the other as their...bloodline summons, I guess you could call them.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

cheeka, be ready for some heavy hashimada chapter, im feeling it


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 13, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> How do you know?
> 
> He was speaking about Neji, Sasuke was just cutoff just to get a focus on his wanting answers.



Why would he be talking about Neji there? Neji's face wasn't shown when Naruto was talking, nor was he(Neji) the one who tried severing any bonds.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 13, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> How do you know?
> 
> He was speaking about Neji, Sasuke was just cutoff just to get a focus on his wanting answers.



I used my superhuman abilities of reading the manga and having good reading comprehension.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> Nice to have more evidence



lol, true.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> Anyone think the spirit Golem, is the Senju version of Susano ?


You mean Hashirama's answer to susanoo since no other Senju could do what he did. 


Sarry said:


> Ohh! I am calling it. Tobirama will rage! If he hears that Madara is still alive and strong.
> 
> 
> The Senju Butthurt will show itself  Believe it!



Well Madara is technically dead.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 13, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> I won't be surprised if hashi really spared madara or better, maybe it's madara who beg for his life





ShadowReij said:


> He just couldn't kill him in the end, loved him too much.



Wait...that shouldn't be right!
We've seen Madara impaled with swords: at least one going through his chest. I think Hashirama didn't spare him. Madara did 'die' that time. 



Then Izanagi happened.


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's possible.
> 
> The Oni and the Tengu get compared/contrasted a lot, so it would make sense if the Senju had one and the Uchiha had the other as their...bloodline summons, I guess you could call them.


Speaking of which, those death god masks were also Oni.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

^ Senju/Uzumaki overlap, maybe.



ShadowReij said:


> He just couldn't kill him in the end, loved him too much.



He turned his back because he couldn't watch his lover die. 

Mads told him to go, and Hashirama thought he was just thinking of him. But Madara was really just thinking of healing himself with Hashi's flesh.


----------



## Fay (Feb 13, 2013)

Btw this also means Sasuke will have a good view of how strong Madara and Hashirama are exactly


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 13, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> I won't be surprised if hashi really spared madara or better, maybe it's madara who beg for his life



Madara just pretended to be dead until Hashi was gone.

Mads: *lying on the ground*

"Please fall for it, please fall for it, please fall for it..."

Hashi: ...

*Grows a wooden stick out of his hand and pokes Madara repeatedly*

Mads: *thinking* "friend!! "

(One hour later.)

Hashi: Well, I guess he's really dead then. *Walks away*

Mads:


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 13, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> I used my superhuman abilities of reading the manga and having good reading comprehension.



He was talking about the comerades around him not Sasuke!


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> I used my superhuman abilities of reading the manga and having good reading comprehension.


my stomach hurts 




shyakugaun said:


> Anyone think the spirit Golem, is the Senju version of Susano ?



im thinking the exact same, i cant wait to see it better


----------



## Sarry (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> You mean Hashirama's answer to susanoo since no other Senju could do what he did.
> 
> 
> Well* Madara is technically dead*.



Dead and Resurrected with Tobirama's Jutsu/Creation. 
That should add more fuel to the rage: Tobirama's jutsu resurrected his, probably, hated enemy  



Oh the PayBack-Karma is strong within this scenario.


----------



## Pastelduck (Feb 13, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Black borders indicate a flashback, so it's the first VOTE fight.



Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 13, 2013)

Or maybe Madara set it up so that he hit a spot that would induce a death like state to fool him.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> He was talking about the comerades around him not Sasuke!



You're likely the only person here that read it that way.

Not surprised.


----------



## Kazeshini (Feb 13, 2013)

Meh, more Madera/Obito vs Alliance.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Wait...that shouldn't be right!
> We've seen Madara impaled with swords: at least one going through his chest. I think Hashirama didn't spare him. Madara did 'die' that time.
> 
> 
> ...


Guranatee it was Izanagi, when Obito encountered Madara he was missing an eye.


PikaCheeka said:


> ^ Senju/Uzumaki overlap, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was left all over him. 


Fay said:


> Btw this also means Sasuke will have a good view of how strong Madara and Hashirama are exactly


Well I wouldn't necessarily call it a view.


Luiz said:


> Madara just pretended to be dead until Hashi was gone.
> 
> Mads: *lying on the ground*
> 
> ...



One last thousand years of death huh?


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 13, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Wait...that shouldn't be right!
> We've seen Madara impaled with swords: at least one going through his chest. I think Hashirama didn't spare him. Madara did 'die' that time.
> 
> 
> ...



What Izanagi, madara didn't lose any of his eyes. Well Madara can be impaled with swords but still alive and Hashirama decided to spare him out of pity.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 13, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> He was talking about the comerades around him not Sasuke!



He was thinking specifically of Sasuke, thus the panel showing them next to each other.


----------



## Octavian (Feb 13, 2013)

hashirama is actually the rikudo sennin


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Octavian said:


> hashirama is actually the rikudo sennin



lol, close, but no.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 13, 2013)

The forest god Hashirama summons is Ōkuninushi or the great land master. He fell in love with Susano'o's daughter and was put through many trials by Susano'o, which he ultimately passed besting Susano'o.


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

When is the chapter coming out


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Guranatee it was Izanagi, when Obito encountered Madara he was missing an eye.



Madara's real eyes were given to Nagato. The solitary eye in his possession during the time he met Obito was a spare.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashirama is Rikudo Sennin's god.


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2013)

So like. Hashirama is overpowered? Yup. On top of this he has Tsunade level healing, Mokuton clones that can't be distinguished without eye powers, Flower Tree world and Harbringer of Darkness.

Yup. Battledome Hashirama needs to get banned straight up. I can still taste the tears of Hiruzen fans.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Turrin said:


> The forest god Hashirama summons is Ōkuninushi or the great land master. He fell in love with Susano'o's daughter and was put through many trials by Susano'o, which he ultimately passed besting Susano'o.



More details, please.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Dead and Resurrected with Tobirama's Jutsu/Creation.
> That should add more fuel to the rage: Tobirama's jutsu resurrected his, probably, hated enemy
> 
> 
> ...


Bet you when Madara was revived he partially happy going, "Oh I wish I could brag to stupid Tobirama how I've been brought back with his justu. "


Menacing Eyes said:


> Or maybe Madara set it up so that he hit a spot that would induce a death like state to fool him.



Hashirama was in on it.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2013)

Excited for the chapter's release.

Thank you Hokages.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 13, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> What Izanagi, madara didn't lose any of his eyes. Well Madara can be impaled with swords but still alive and Hashirama decided to spare him out of pity.



It is ideal for this situation, honestly. Obito did say that Madara's death was believed to be at the VOTE. He stated that at least to Konan and to Sasuke. 

I wouldn't be surprised if EMS allows the user to use Izanagi without the eye sealing itself. 



ShadowReij said:


> Guranatee it was Izanagi, when Obito encountered Madara he was missing an eye.



Possible. But didn't Madara 'give' his eyes to Nagato?


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Guranatee it was Izanagi, when Obito encountered Madara he was missing an eye.



Madara gives his original eyes to Nagato then he used a spare eye that he stole from random uchiha


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 13, 2013)

Sweet VotE flashback. 

Its kinda hard to tell what is going on in that page, it's like Madara's Susano'o is trying to block the Bijuudama (?) with some his Susano'o swords that Hashirama stopped and is using against him. Not sure why the Kyuubi is standing behind it, maybe to support and reverse the impact.

In any case, this means we're getting a Hashirama vs Madara VotE Boss battle in the next Storm game.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

Turrin said:


> The forest god Hashirama summons is Ōkuninushi or the great land master. He fell in love with Susano'o's daughter and was put through many trials by Susano'o, which he ultimately passed besting Susano'o.



oohh, the one that stole Susanoo's bow?


----------



## Mistshadow (Feb 13, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> Hashirama has complete control of Bijuu's (up to 9 at least), Kyuubi is, and was a non factor in that fight



I admit he's perfectly equipped to deal with bijuus, but his dragon is STILLfighting it, he is STILLbinding it and dealing with its destruction.

Definitely not controlling the kyuubi atm..........


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> So like. Hashirama is overpowered? Yup.



No, everyone else is simply underpowered.  



♠Ace♠ said:


> On top of this he has Tsunade level healing



Tsunade has Hashirama level healing. 



♠Ace♠ said:


> Mokuton clones that can't be distinguished without eye powers



EMS level eye powers.  



♠Ace♠ said:


> Flower Tree world and Harbringer of Darkness.



And other stuff, probably. 



♠Ace♠ said:


> Yup. Battledome Hashirama needs to get banned straight up. I can still taste the tears of Hiruzen fans.



And these tears are good, so good.


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashirama with 9 Bijuu's may just be more powerful than current Madara. It's possible.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2013)

Okinunshi is the god of nation building and medicine. Interesting.

In before Mito has a jutsu named Suserihime.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Madara's real eyes were given to Nagato. The solitary eye in his possession during the time he met Obito was a spare.


Oh yeah, forgot about that. Still willing to be he used Izanagi though. 


Turrin said:


> The forest god Hashirama summons is Ōkuninushi or the great land master. He fell in love with Susano'o's daughter and was put through many trials by Susano'o, which he ultimately passed besting Susano'o.



Now that is interesting.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> Madara gives his original eyes to Nagato then he used a spare eye that he stole from random uchiha



You were ninja-ed.


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry I maen 8. He never had the 9. Kyuubi was sealed right after.


----------



## KevKev (Feb 13, 2013)

What is that in the spoiler thread?


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 13, 2013)

Man just imagine how godly RS is


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 13, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> What is that in the spoiler thread?



Madara using unstable PS and Kyuubi to fight Hashi with his wood dragon and another new summon.


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> What is that in the spoiler thread?




asked myself the same
someone pinch me


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

what if izanagi can be used by EMS without going blind, and thats how madara was able to escape so?

this possibility is still real


----------



## Sete (Feb 13, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> What is that in the spoiler thread?



Tl;dr version Madara getting owned.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> No, everyone else is simply underpowered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pass them tears over here.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> what if izanagi can be used by EMS without going blind, and thats how madara was able to escape so?
> 
> this possibility is still real



And without the body disappearing? How else could he have fooled Hashirama and the entire village?

Was it delayed?


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2013)

so we're back to Madara vs. alliance?


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> what if izanagi can be used by EMS without going blind, and thats how madara was able to escape so?
> 
> this possibility is still real



Maybe but I doubt it personally.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 13, 2013)

@starr nope, it's Hashi vs Mads flashback.

Wonder what exactly Mads brought out to make a guy who can instant regen look like this


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2013)

> so we're back to Madara vs. alliance?



nope its a flashback


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> And without the body disappearing? How else could he have fooled Hashirama and the entire village?
> 
> Was it delayed?


we can only discover seeing how he did it


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2013)

we also really need an elaboration on madara's magnekyou abilities
i suspect its amaterasu and tsukiyomi but i need confirmation


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> we can only discover seeing how he did it



You know he used something else - a new Uchiha power, you know it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Maybe but I doubt it personally.



i also doubt, but its a possibility


another one is that he used a power similar to obito's and tricked hashirama after he managed to steal his DNA


----------



## Rosi (Feb 13, 2013)

It's beyond DBZ


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2013)

the only thing that would top this is if aokiji makes doflamingo his bitch in the next one piece chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm fine with some of Madara's skills still being a mystery.

More fun when he shows them off later.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> @starr nope, it's Hashi vs Mads flashback.
> 
> Wonder what exactly Mads brought out to make a guy who can instant regen look like this



Susanoo took his own wood and beat him over the head with it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 13, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> the only thing that would top this is if aokiji makes doflamingo his bitch in the next one piece chapter.



kept frantically looking for spoilers...forgot no chap this week T_T


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

at this rate, we dont even know what are madara's MS/EMS powers, he could have used anything


----------



## Sarry (Feb 13, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> we also really need an elaboration on madara's magnekyou abilities
> i suspect its amaterasu and *tsukiyomi *but i need confirmation



I thought Tsukyoumi was an MS jutsu just for Itachi, since he was an expert with Genjutsu  :Genjutsu.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> at this rate, we dont even know what are madara's MS/EMS powers, he could have used anything



Like, a new Uchiha power.


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2013)

> I thought Tsukyoumi was an MS jutsu just for Itachi, since he was an expert with Genjutsu  :Genjutsu.



well if he wants to use infinite tsukiyomi i suspect he has the base form of the technique.


----------



## Default (Feb 13, 2013)

VoTE flashback? Is this real life?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Like, a new Uchiha power.


i wonder what will be the name


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> You know he used something else - a new Uchiha power, you know it.


I'm calling that.


Jeαnne said:


> i also doubt, but its a possibility
> 
> 
> another one is that he used a power similar to obito's and tricked hashirama after he managed to steal his DNA


Willing to bet on that.


Rosi said:


> It's beyond DBZ



What?! There hasn't been a single island buster to appear yet. Merely map rearrangers and DBZ had plenty of those.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder what will be the name



What Shinto Gods are left?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> well if he wants to use infinite tsukiyomi i suspect he has the base form of the technique.



Madara already displayed some crazy genjutsu when he was training Obito. He has to have Tsukiyomi.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 13, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> @starr nope, it's Hashi vs Mads flashback.
> 
> Wonder what exactly Mads brought out to make a guy who can instant regen look like this



Oh shit, this fight is going to be epic as fuck , Madara did some damage on Hashirama though...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashirama vs Madara fuck yes.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 13, 2013)

madara's EMS/MS abilities

advanced uchiha art of run and pretend to be dead jutsu

hashirama wank no jutsu


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara already displayed some crazy genjutsu when he was training Obito. He has to have Tsukiyomi.



It was just a regular genjutsu powered by the Gedo Mazou. If he cast an illusion on the Moon, with the Juubi's power, of course he could technically call it "Tsukyomi." 

I think.


----------



## Stratogabo (Feb 13, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> kept frantically looking for spoilers...forgot no chap this week T_T



And who told you there was no chapter this week?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> What Shinto Gods are left?


too many still


but im hoping we will be seeing amanozako, mikaboshi and the zoka sashin from either madara or sasuke someway


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 13, 2013)

Madara's ems jutsu :

-susanoo
-tsukuyomi (the guy want to use infinite tsukuyomi afterall)
-???

So he still have one mysterious jutsu


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> What Shinto Gods are left?



From what I remember there are alot of them left.


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't wait


----------



## Rosi (Feb 13, 2013)

It's weird though that the fight is only on last page. And all the placement is more like an afterthought "And then we thought...". So it's interesting what Hashirama is talking about in the rest of the chapter.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 13, 2013)

Stratogabo said:


> And who told you there was no chapter this week?



No OP chap this week, not naruto.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> More details, please.


Well Susano'o put him through a bunch of trails. First he sent him to sleep in a room filled with snakes, but the magic scarf of Susano'o's daughter protected him. Interestingly in the spoiler pic Hashi's wood dragon wraps around the Mokuton golem like a scarf. Eventually Ōkuninushi tricked Susano'o by waiting till he fell asleep and tied Susano'o's hair to the rafters of his place. Ōkuninushi than used that opportunity to steal Susano'o's magic Bow & Magic Koto (Harp), as well as elope with Susano'o's daughter. After admiring Ōkuninushi's trickery and ability to best him the previous times he tried to kill Ōkuninushi, Susano'o approves of the marriage and tells Ōkuninushi right before Ōkuninushi leaves the underworld to use the magic weapons to slay Ōkuninushi's evil brothers. Ōkuninushi accomplishes this and becomes the ruler of the province of Izumo.

We probably won't see Hashirama's version of Ōkuninushi have Susano'o's bow since it seems like that has gone to Sasuke (though maybe Sasuke doesn't have the actual magic bow yet, perhaps he will gain it from Hashirama some how), but it's very plausible that Hashirama's version of Ōkuninushi could have the magic harp Koto or something similar.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 13, 2013)

i get the feeling i'll like the storm generations version better.


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

Rosi said:


> It's weird though that the fight is only on last page. And all the placement is more like an afterthought "And then we thought...". So it's interesting what Hashirama is talking about in the rest of the chapter.



Unfortunately were probably going to get a lot of dialogue and jokes with a giant ass cliff hanger.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Feb 13, 2013)

It will be a epic chapter 

Only Rikudō Sennin vs  Jūbi fight can surpass VoTE fight


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 13, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Unfortunately were probably going to get a lot of dialogue and jokes with a giant ass cliff hanger.



I think most of the chapter will be about Konoha's founding actually.

Likely from the point the Uchiha and Senju come together, to Madara's exile and their fight at the VotE.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm just as excited to hear Hashirama talk about Konoha as I am to see VotE.

Actually more excited, because we get to see more of young Madara's personality and the way their relationship was. Fights are awesome and this is the one I care about most, but I have to say the character development prior to intrigues me more.


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

Oga Tatsumi said:


> It will be a epic chapter
> 
> Only Rikudō Sennin vs  Jūbi fight can surpass VoTE fight



Next week will be the epic chapter , this week will be exposition.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Next week will be the epic chapter , this week will be exposition.



Aww shit.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 13, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> kept frantically looking for spoilers...forgot no chap this week T_T





Seraphiel said:


> No OP chap this week, not naruto.



You almost got me there.


----------



## Mofo (Feb 13, 2013)

That other summon looks like a Tengu or an Oni, Madara's Susanoo looks a lot like Jawas from Star Wars or Orko from He-man.


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> I think most of the chapter will be about Konoha's founding actually.
> 
> Likely from the point the Uchiha and Senju come together, to Madara's exile and their fight at the VotE.



Yes, but some panels will be wasted on jokes, most likely.


----------



## Sete (Feb 13, 2013)

VoTE is turning into a Megazord battle.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 13, 2013)

Apparently it's not confirmed spoilers...:s 

3:名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい 2013/02/11(月) 15:13:13.53 ID:BD11SpH+O
６２０ 忘れられし記憶
サスケ 里とは何だ？
初 うちはの末裔よ…話さなければならないようだな
２ 兄者…それはやめたほうが
初 いや、こいつには嘘は通じない。
大蛇丸 何か秘密があるようね
初 この里を作るとき、表向きはうちはは負けたということになっていた。だが千手とうちはは裏で手を結んでいた
サスケ ？
初 無限月読だ
４ なんだって？
初 木の葉をまとめるにはあまりにも血を流しすぎた。うちはと千手だけが争っているようには見えたが、そうではなかった。秋道、奈良、日向、油目、犬塚…さまざまな一族が主権を争っていたのだ。
初 だからこそうちはと裏で手を組んだ。今の里があるのはうちは一族のもつ瞳力のおかげといっても過言ではない
サスケ 何をしたんだ？
初 十尾を口寄せし、里の全員に無限月読をかけた。ただし、一世代限定でな。
２ 私が話そう。サルと四代目…黙っていてすまなかった。無限月読をかけ争いのない世の中を作る。それが理想だった
２ 一世代にかければその次の世代も争いはなくなる。なぜなら、親の背中を見て子は育つ。そう考えたからだ。
２ 親が争いをしなければ子も争いもしない。だから一世代のみ無限月読をかけたのだ。
初 術の力を試したいうちはと平和を望む千手の利害が一致したのだ
３ なんということを…
４ でも争いはなくらなかった。
初 そうだ。だが正確にはそうではない
サスケ 意味がわからないな
２ 無限月読はすぐ解かれた
大蛇丸 ふふ…何か訳がありそうね
場面代わって戦場
ナルトの体に変化
ナルト なんだってばよこの感覚
九尾 小僧よよく聞け。まずいことがおきた
ナルト ？
九尾 ワシの陰のチャクラの封印が解けた…
ナルト え？じゃあ父ちゃんの魂も…
九尾 そういうことになるな。だが喜んではいられないぞ。むしろ絶望的だ
ナルト なんで？パワーアップしたわけじゃないのってばよ？
九尾 陰のチャクラはマダラが完全に操れる。あやつの瞳術とワシの陰のチャクラは性質上強い結びつきがある。つまり…
その時マダラが精神世界へ
マダラ つまりこういうことだ！
マダラ印を結ぶ
マダラ 陰のチャクラを使い陽のチャクラを相殺する。そして…
忍たち　ぐあっ！
忍たち　力が…
忍連合軍が次々と倒れる
ナルト みんな！！
マダラ その陰のチャクラをつかい幻術をかける。つまり九尾のチャクラをもらったやつらはみな私のコントロール配下になる
九尾 ぐっ(ワシのチャクラを渡したのが仇となったか…)
マダラ 九尾のチャクラをもらって楽に戦おうとする忍に忍の資格はない。
ヒナタ ナル…トくん…バタン
マダラ　弱い雑魚ほどよく吠える
次々と倒れビーとナルトだけになる
ビー　いつのまにか大ピンチ♪
オビト 振り出しにもどったな…。完全に終わりだ
場面代わって木の葉
４ 無限月読を解除？
初 そうだ。
２ 不可能を可能にした忍がいたのだ。予想外だった。いや…私たちが未熟だったと言ったほうが正解か
>>3
場面代わって戦場
マダラ　仕上げといくか
ビクン！
突然マダラが震えて動けなくなる
マダラ　(なんだこの感覚)
？？ 記憶にはなくても体は覚えているようだなマダラよ
マダラ ？！
木の葉の場面
初　私は甘く見ていた。うちはと千手が一番強いと思い込んでいた。だがすぐ間違いに気づいた　
サスケ　誰だそいつは
２　日向だ…！ドン
戦場場面
眼が黒くなった日向ヒアシが一面見開き
ヒアシ　貴様が九尾のチャクラで幻術をしたのは好都合だった。皆意識がなくなりこの眼を見なくて済むからな…この眼を見たもので生きている者はいない…だから言い伝えもない。
マダラガクガク震えている
オビト　なにしているマダラ！
ヒアシ 思い出したようだな。貴様を殺したのは他の誰でもない…私だ。この黒華白眼でな。
オビト お前…九尾のチャクラをもらわなかったのか！
ヒアシ八卦の構え
ヒアシ 凡人が。私のチャクラは九尾の64倍だ…。
ナルト　はは…すげぇ…
マダラ くそがー！！！
マダラスサノオ使い攻撃しようとする
ヒアシ　回天
バチン！ドゴン！
マダラスサノオごと吹き飛ばされる
マダラ　はぁはぁっ！！日向ヒアシーー！！
ヒアシ　弱い雑魚ほどよく吠える
無限月読すら破る日向の力！ 次回日向の秘密が明らかに
サーセイ★


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm just as excited to hear Hashirama talk about Konoha as I am to see VotE.
> 
> Actually more excited, because we get to see more of young Madara's personality and the way their relationship was. Fights are awesome and this is the one I care about most, but I have to say the character development prior to intrigues me more.


hope that we will get a lot of madara painels


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2013)

Hopefully too much of the chapter won't be spent on talking.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Well Susano'o put him through a bunch of trails. First he sent him to sleep in a room filled with snakes, but the magic scarf of Susano'o's daughter protected him. Interestingly in the spoiler pic Hashi's wood dragon wraps around the Mokuton golem like a scarf. Eventually Ōkuninushi tricked Susano'o by waiting till he fell asleep and tied Susano'o's hair to the rafters of his place. Ōkuninushi than used that opportunity to steal Susano'o's magic Bow & Magic Koto (Harp), as well as elope with Susano'o's daughter. After admiring Ōkuninushi's trickery and ability to best him the previous times he tried to kill Ōkuninushi, Susano'o approves of the marriage and tells Ōkuninushi right before Ōkuninushi leaves the underworld to use the magic weapons to slay Ōkuninushi's evil brothers. Ōkuninushi accomplishes this and becomes the ruler of the province of Izumo.
> 
> We probably won't see Hashirama's version of Ōkuninushi have Susano'o's bow since it seems like that has gone to Sasuke (though maybe Sasuke doesn't have the actual magic bow yet, perhaps he will gain it from Hashirama some how), but it's very plausible that Hashirama's version of Ōkuninushi could have the magic harp Koto or something similar.


Cool.

I'm assuming that Sasuke has the bow then? Assuming Hashirama's tech doesn't display it.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 13, 2013)

Most likely 3/4 of the chapter is Hashirama talking and the last 1/4th is the VOTE. However it would be a pleasant surprise if it was the reverse. What's interesting to me is that Madara is not using the stabilized version of P Susano'o, which makes me wonder if that was something he was only capable of after taking in Senju DNA &/or Rinnegan. Or if the craziness we saw on the last page isn't even how high level the battle becomes.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Is that a spoiler script I see?


----------



## Mofo (Feb 13, 2013)

Other things I noticed. Kurama looks useless, Hashirama has a tattoo(?) and his summon is using bijudaama (what?)


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 13, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Hopefully too much of the chapter won't be spent on talking.



Unfortunately for you prolly 90% of it will be. But I don't mind that.


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

Sete said:


> VoTE is turning into a Megazord battle.



It should be . Only a megazord battle is fit enough to change the landscape


----------



## Stormcloak (Feb 13, 2013)

This should be good


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

Ugh. Is that real?

Naruto again?

I hope not. 

So we get ripped out of Konoha Founding Era stuff after all?


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Aww shit.


Aww yeah. 


Sete said:


> VoTE is turning into a Megazord battle.



You're saying that like that's a bad thing.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Is that a spoiler script I see?


fake.......


----------



## Sete (Feb 13, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> It should be . Only a megazord battle is fit enough to change the landscape



Well it had to be expected after Madara's perfect Susano.
Just an observation.Neither good nor bad.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Power of the Sun?


----------



## Sarry (Feb 13, 2013)

Mofo said:


> Other things I noticed. Kurama looks useless, Hashirama has a tattoo(?) and *his summon is using bijudaama *(what?)



I think Kyuubi launched a BijuuDama and Hashi's summon blocked and redirected it to Mads. 

I am surprised that PS can handle a Bijudama of that size. 


But i know the following: This scene will be recreated by Naruto and Sasuke. BijuuDama/FRS vs Complete Susanoo


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ugh. Is that real?
> 
> Naruto again?


It seems so, brief check in with him again before the flashback or something.


----------



## Xamork (Feb 13, 2013)

Predicting that Hashirama will talk about the Sage of Six Paths and his sons. I mean when else are we going to hear about that part of the story?


----------



## blackminato (Feb 13, 2013)

I WANT MORE ITACHI


----------



## alltimejen (Feb 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm just as excited to hear Hashirama talk about Konoha as I am to see VotE.
> 
> Actually more excited, because we get to see more of young Madara's personality and the way their relationship was. Fights are awesome and this is the one I care about most, but I have to say the character development prior to intrigues me more.



Me too, like I wonder if their relationship was like Nardo's & Sasuke's and I wanna see if Madara was the way he is right now back when he was younger. I'm also excited to see how Hashi wanted Konoha to turn out.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

Doesn't make sense though.

They barely answered Sasuke's questions...Has to be fake.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Xamork said:


> Predicting that Hashirama will talk about the Sage of Six Paths and his sons. I mean when else are we going to hear about that part of the story?



After Sasuke is done talking to the Kages and he decides to read Rikudou's tablet, once again.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 13, 2013)

That scrip is one of that daily Hiashi spoilers from 2ch, it is fake.


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> It seems so, brief check in with him again before the flashback or something.



NOOOOOOOO!!!! I'm sick of Naruto, why must we see him Kishi, why?


----------



## Jad (Feb 13, 2013)

That spoiler script is fake, it ends with Hiashi doing something, but we all know that it ends with Hashiramaa and Madara.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Sarry said:


> I think Kyuubi launched a BijuuDama and Hashi's summon blocked and redirected it to Mads.
> 
> I am surprised that PS can handle a Bijudama of that size.



Considering how Uchihas at their full potential are basically pseudo-jins this does not shock me.


----------



## calimike (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Is that a spoiler script I see?



Fake. Spoiler script & pic doesn't match


----------



## Sete (Feb 13, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!! I'm sick of Naruto, why must we see him Kishi, why?



Because not every one is fan of Sasuke.
I for one, want to see Obito killing a few more fodder.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> It seems so, brief check in with him again before the flashback or something.


its fake, it mentions fucking Hiashi 

we know what the last page of the chapter is, nothing to do with what is written there


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

Yea. I just realized the cliffhanger is about Hinata in that spoiler.  

Thank God.


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah doesn't appear to be from one of the listed spoiler providers, and doesn't mesh with the last page image spoiler already posted.


----------



## Sete (Feb 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> its fake, it mentions Lord Hiashi
> 
> we know what the last page of the chapter is, nothing to do with what is written there



Fixed.
Dude tanked a Jubii hand of doom.


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> its fake, it mentions fucking Hiashi
> 
> we know what the last page of the chapter is, nothing to do with what is written there



I really hope it's fake


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

dkd sasuke reach the battlefield? 

well, manga is ending soon


----------



## Turrin (Feb 13, 2013)

It's fake it doesn't even mention the pic lol


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> After Sasuke is done talking to the Kages and he decides to read Rikudou's tablet, once again.



Another flashback cue or powerup then?


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Did this dude catch a Bijuudama?


----------



## Sarry (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh my. 

If Hashirama gives Sasuke a 'gift' after he sees that Sasuke can be redeemed...Sorta like getting Hashi DNA from the source himself.

On par with Naruto's recent gift of the Bijuus' Chakra.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 13, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!! I'm sick of Naruto, why must we see him Kishi, why?





PikaCheeka said:


> Ugh. Is that real?
> 
> Naruto again?
> 
> ...





Skywalker said:


> It seems so, brief check in with him again before the flashback or something.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Addy said:


> dkd sasuke reach the battlefield?
> 
> well, manga is ending soon



VotE battle mottherfucker.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 13, 2013)

Mofo said:


> That other summon looks like a Tengu or an Oni, Madara's Susanoo looks a lot like Jawas from Star Wars or Orko from He-man.



ok, thats funny.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 13, 2013)

lmao at people saying a bijuudama from current Naruto would break Perfect Susano, when, a full kyuubi bijuudama couldnt


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Did this dude catch a Bijuudama?



Yes   .


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Did this dude catch a Bijuudama?


It looks he did.


----------



## Sete (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Sarry (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Considering how Uchihas at their full potential are basically pseudo-jins this does not shock me.



Then pretty much the power levels are now shattered. 
No wonder Kabuto said Hashi's power were a thing of legend. 




Haha I am still chuckling at Iruka's ignorant comment about Hiruzen.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh, nice, we are getting to see some of the fight between Hashirama and Madara, eh? Very nice. This should be cool.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Did this dude catch a Bijuudama?


I think perhaps the Wood Dragon Absorb Kyuubi chakra and transfered it to Wood Golem and than Wood Golem formed a Bijuu Dama Rasengan out of it.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2013)

No shit.

I actually am a Naruto fan, but it'd be nice to see others for a change.


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

wait,  that is madara susano right?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

that bijuudama catch thing will give a lot of discussion this week...


----------



## Sarry (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Did this dude catch a Bijuudama?



Like an expert in Dodgeball, or Baseball. 

 Hashi


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

Obviously bijuudamas aren't so hot after all.



Addy said:


> wait,  that is madarara susano right?



Yea. It's VotE.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Addy said:


> wait,  that is madara susano right?



Yup. He hasn't solidified it yet, though.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 13, 2013)

Its motherfucking Lord Kurama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fuck Hashirama, fuck Madara. Fuck all that shit.
Lord Kurama saves the day. This may be the first and last time I see Full Lord Kurama in combat going all out.

Oh gaaaad.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

I wonder if we'll see anyone else from Konoha on the battle field assisting Hashirama.


----------



## Sete (Feb 13, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Its motherfucking Lord Kurama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fuck Hashirama, fuck Madara. Fuck all that shit.
> Lord Kurama saves the day. This may be the first and last time I see Full Lord Kurama in combat going all out.
> ...



Keep it in your pants son!
Looks like Hashi wins the day here.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 13, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Its motherfucking Lord Kurama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fuck Hashirama, fuck Madara. Fuck all that shit.
> Lord Kurama saves the day. This may be the first and last time I see Full Lord Kurama in combat going all out.
> ...



As Madara's pet.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

The more I look at that pic, the less impressive the Kyuubi is in general. It's not even as big as an unstabilized PS or Hashirama's summon, judging by the size of its arm...


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

well,  yeah but kishi is jumping. scenes. way too often


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> I wonder if we'll see anyone else from Konoha on the battle field assisting Hashirama.



So they can be fodder meat


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Feb 13, 2013)

When was the last time we had spoilers like this? I mean, significantly before the chapter came out and not from Evil?

Not complaining, but it seems to be different from the recent pattern. 


I'm thinking also there will only be a few pages dedicated to VotE in this chapter and next. I can't see Kishi dwelling on it for too long. (or not)


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> So they can be fodder meat



Guess you missed what I did there.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Oh my.
> 
> If Hashirama gives Sasuke a 'gift' after he sees that Sasuke can be redeemed...Sorta like getting Hashi DNA from the source himself.
> 
> On par with Naruto's recent gift of the Bijuus' Chakra.


Body not real.


Klue said:


> Did this dude catch a Bijuudama?


Why yes, yes he did. 


Addy said:


> wait,  that is madara susano right?


Yeah, at the VotE.


Sarry said:


> Like an expert in Dodgeball, or Baseball.
> 
> Hashi



90 mph bijuudama incoming and susanoo is the batter.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Feb 13, 2013)

Basically, this and next weeks' chapters will put Hiruzen fans out of their misery. I can already taste the salt.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 13, 2013)

What's really impressive to me, is that I always thought Hashirama had ether Mito or Bijuu backing him up against Madara + Kyuubi, but it looks like he was able to do it w/o them.


----------



## Sete (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Guess you missed what I did there.



Another fandom war , and 2vs1 on Madara.
Not Happening.


----------



## Mofo (Feb 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The more I look at that pic, the less impressive the Kyuubi is in general. It's not even as big as an unstabilized PS or Hashirama's summon, judging by the size of its arm...



From what I gather, Kurama is powering Madara's Susanoo while getting drained by the Dragon, pretty neat if you ask me.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 13, 2013)

Wasn't Kishi saying this summer that "the characters that weren't supposed to reappear, will show up". So he didn't intend on showing VOTE at first?  Because I'm certain he was talking about Hokages. Who else?


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Guess you missed what I did there.



         .


----------



## Sarry (Feb 13, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Its motherfucking Lord Kurama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fuck Hashirama, fuck Madara. Fuck all that shit.
> Lord Kurama saves the day. This may be the first and last time I see Full Lord Kurama in combat going all out.
> ...



You mean the little kitteh that was on a leash by Madara, then was grounded and sent inside Mito?


Yeah, Good kitteh!


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The more I look at that pic, the less impressive the Kyuubi is in general. It's not even as big as an unstabilized PS or Hashirama's summon, judging by the size of its arm...


imagine PS close to kyuubi 

kishi might really be going for the bijuu surfing thing


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

is that normal kyuubi and not the one naruto uses?


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Turrin said:


> What's really impressive to me, is that I always thought Hashirama had ether Mito or Bijuu backing him up against Madara + Kyuubi, but it looks like he was able to do it w/o them.



Said it all along.

Some fools actually believed all of Konoha was there to assist Hashirama.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> I wonder if we'll see anyone else from Konoha on the battle field assisting Hashirama.



Where's Tobirama, he ain't going to help? Looks like he got the fuck out of there.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

Turrin said:


> What's really impressive to me, is that I always thought Hashirama had ether Mito or Bijuu backing him up against Madara + Kyuubi, but it looks like he was able to do it w/o them.



It was kind of obvious he never had either backing him up...

Mito was said to have come to Konoha to be the Jinn specifically, and the bijuu weren't there in the few panels we had seen of VotE.

That and Naruto/Sasuke parallels. Final battle between them isn't going to involve Sakura.


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Body not real.
> 
> Why yes, yes he did.
> 
> ...



so that is madara vs hashirama?  daaaaamn


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 13, 2013)

For those who say that PS can tank a Bijuudama

1) In the image is clear that Susanoo is beign backed by Kurama, fuck it even has Susanoo colors and all, it seems Madara is using it as a chakra source, which is impressive.

2) Susanoo catched the Bijuudama, didnt tanked it, if it exploded in the ground it wouldnt survive, well certaintly not a barrage. Of course this Susanoo backed by Kurama is another different thing.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

Addy said:


> is that normal kyuubi and not the one naruto uses?


yeah, normal kyuubi


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 13, 2013)

Addy said:


> is that normal kyuubi and not the one naruto uses?



its full power original kyuubi


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 13, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Wasn't Kishi saying this summer that "the characters that weren't supposed to reappear, will show up". So he didn't intend on showing VOTE at first?  Because I'm certain he was talking about Hokages. Who else?


He was talking about hokages and, maybe, Orochimaru.


----------



## Tengu (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice, flashbacks.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Sarry said:


> You mean the little kitteh that was on a leash by Madara, then was grounded and sent inside Mito?
> 
> 
> Yeah, Good kitteh!


The one time PETA could be useful here. 


Jeαnne said:


> imagine PS close to kyuubi
> 
> kishi might really be going for the bijuu surfing thing


Susanoo riding Kyuubi ala horseback I'm torn between laughing and going 


Addy said:


> is that normal kyuubi and not the one naruto uses?



100% Kyuubi.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 13, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> For those who say that PS can tank a Bijuudama
> 
> 1) In the image is clear that Susanoo is beign backed by Kurama, fuck it even has Susanoo colors and all, it seems Madara is using it as a chakra source, which is impressive.
> 
> 2) Susanoo catched the Bijuudama, didnt tanked it, if it exploded in the ground it wouldnt survive, well certaintly not a barrage. Of course this Susanoo backed by Kurama is another different thing.



Kyuubi is being shielded by PS, PS is blocking with swords.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 13, 2013)

You know, Hashirama being this powerful isn't necessarily a bad thing, in this case.

In fact, it lends more credibility to just how much more powerful Edo Madara is now, considering he can use the Mokuton just as well as Hashirama can from what we've seen.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashirama catches a biju dama, Naruto easily deflects 5 simultaneously, before overpowering the combined biju dama from 5 biju. 

I don't mean to put Hashirama down, he's a complete monster. However, this contrast helps to showcase just what kind of power Naruto himself has.


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> For those who say that PS can tank a Bijuudama
> 
> 1) In the image is clear that Susanoo is beign backed by Kurama, fuck it even has Susanoo colors and all, it seems Madara is using it as a chakra source, which is impressive.
> 
> 2) Susanoo catched the Bijuudama, didnt tanked it, if it exploded in the ground it wouldnt survive, well certaintly not a barrage. Of course this Susanoo backed by Kurama is another different thing.



Wait, I thought it was Hashirama's golem thing who caught the Bijuudama and is sending it back?


----------



## Mofo (Feb 13, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> For those who say that PS can tank a Bijuudama
> 
> 1) In the image is clear that Susanoo is beign backed by Kurama, fuck it even has Susanoo colors and all, it seems Madara is using it as a chakra source, which is impressive.
> 
> 2) Susanoo catched the Bijuudama, didnt tanked it, if it exploded in the ground it wouldnt survive, well certaintly not a barrage. Of course this Susanoo backed by Kurama is another different thing.



Susanoo didn't catch Bijuudama, Hashi's summon did and is in the process of turning it back, I don't understand where are you coming from.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> For those who say that PS can tank a Bijuudama
> 
> 1) In the image is clear that Susanoo is beign backed by Kurama, fuck it even has Susanoo colors and all, it seems Madara is using it as a chakra source, which is impressive.
> 
> 2) *Susanoo catched the Bijuudama*, didnt tanked it, if it exploded in the ground it wouldnt survive, well certaintly not a barrage. Of course this Susanoo backed by Kurama is another different thing.



Hashirama's wood Oni caught the bijuudama, not Susano'o.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 13, 2013)

Turrin said:


> What's really impressive to me, is that I always thought Hashirama had ether Mito or Bijuu backing him up against Madara + Kyuubi, but it looks like he was able to do it w/o them.



Yes, it's mighty impressive, indeed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> For those who say that PS can tank a Bijuudama
> 
> 1) In the image is clear that Susanoo is beign backed by Kurama, fuck it even has Susanoo colors and all, it seems Madara is using it as a chakra source, which is impressive.
> 
> 2) Susanoo catched the Bijuudama, didnt tanked it, if it exploded in the ground it wouldnt survive, well certaintly not a barrage. Of course this Susanoo backed by Kurama is another different thing.


wtf are you talking about, susanoo is blocking it with its weapons


we dont even know if its really a bijuudama, too early to say


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 13, 2013)

Look at that parasite of a man! Using Lord Kurama's magnificent chakra for his pitiful cause!
Pathetic I say!

Look! Look as Lord Kurama brings Hashirama to his knees! Bloodied and battered begging Lord Kurama to peacefully seal his powers from the world!

While Madara falls Kurama shall stand strong!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

^ Dude, what? Hashirama defeats Kurama here. 



SageEnergyMode said:


> Hashirama catches a biju dama, Naruto easily deflects 5 simultaneously, before overpowering the combined biju dama from 5 biju.
> 
> I don't mean to put Hashirama down, he's a complete monster. However, this contrast helps to showcase just what kind of power Naruto himself has.



Catching a bijuudama is actually more impressive than just deflecting them. 

A monster that Hashirama created _with his own chakra_ just stopped a bijuudama with a single bare hand, grabbed it, and is about to smash it on top of the sender.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 13, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Hashirama catches a biju dama, Naruto easily deflects 5 simultaneously, before overpowering the combined biju dama from 5 biju.
> 
> I don't mean to put Hashirama down, he's a complete monster. However, this contrast helps to showcase just what kind of power Naruto himself has.



Yeah even Killerbee can catches bijudama as well


----------



## Senjuclan (Feb 13, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Hashirama catches a biju dama, Naruto easily deflects 5 simultaneously, before overpowering the combined biju dama from 5 biju.
> 
> I don't mean to put Hashirama down, he's a complete monster. However, this contrast helps to showcase just what kind of power Naruto himself has.



Kyuubi's bijuudama is more powerful than five lower bijuu bombs. Just saying


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

Anybody got a timeframe for when the chapters supposed to be out. I'm getting really anxious here


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, now we don't know how easily Perfect Susanoo can last if Madara resorted to Kyuubi being the battery. Sasuke wouldn't last long against Naruto.


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> Yeah even Killerbee can catches bijudama as well



Since when?


----------



## Mofo (Feb 13, 2013)

What happens in the pic 101.
Assuming it's a bijuu bomb.
Firt panel, Hashi's Oni must have received a bijuu bomb, he caught it with his hands and  is going to reflect it. Central panel, Kurama has been absorbed by Hashi's Dragon and is in the process of destroying it. Madara's Susanoo is absorbing Kurama's chackra, he blocks the bomb  with  Kurama's tails (lower right corner of the panel) while doing a seal (similar to  the meteor one he did during the Kage Battle) with his spare arms.

That's all.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Hashirama catches a biju dama, Naruto easily deflects 5 simultaneously, before overpowering the combined biju dama from 5 biju.
> 
> I don't mean to put Hashirama down, he's a complete monster. However, this contrast helps to showcase just what kind of power Naruto himself has.



Hashirama trumped the Fully powered Kyuubi and Perfect Susanoo simultaneously. Hashirama is also able to fully control Bijuu.

So I don't mean to put Naruto down, he's a complete monster. However, this contrast helps to showcase just what kind of power Hashirama himself had.


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Well, now we don't know how easily Perfect Susanoo can last if Madara resorted to Kyuubi being the battery. Sasuke wouldn't last long against Naruto.



Well we don't know that for sure.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> You know, Hashirama being this powerful isn't necessarily a bad thing, in this case.
> 
> In fact, it lends more credibility to just how much more powerful Edo Madara is now, considering he can use the Mokuton just as well as Hashirama can from what we've seen.


I thought we always knew the Madarama was ridiculously overpowered?


SageEnergyMode said:


> Hashirama catches a biju dama, Naruto easily deflects 5 simultaneously, before overpowering the combined biju dama from 5 biju.
> 
> I don't mean to put Hashirama down, he's a complete monster. However, this contrast helps to showcase just what kind of power Naruto himself has.



No, and assuming it is bijuudama we know already that Kurama's is on a whole other level to other beast combined. Which is natural.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 13, 2013)

the hype for this chapter is unbearable, my body wasnt ready


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

whoever didnt see that coming was a fool

kishi would obviously power down the bijuudama


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't wait to see the Minato vs Hashirama thread that was posted a couple days ago after this.


----------



## Mofo (Feb 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> whoever didnt see that coming was a fool
> 
> kishi would obviously power down the bijuudama



It's kurama's tail, read up my explanation.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

is that supposed to be a madara/hashirama flashback or is that madara vs naruto now?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

Mofo said:


> It's kurama's tail, read up my explanation.


its not

its madara's susanoo weapons, unless madara's susanoo is holding tails


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Mofo said:


> What happens in the pic 101.
> Assuming it's a bijuu bomb.
> Firt panel, Hashi's Oni must have received a bijuu bomb, he caught it with his hands and  is going to reflect it. Central panel, Kurama has been absorbed by Hashi's Dragon and is in the process of destroying it. Madara's Susanoo is absorbing Kurama's chackra, he blocks the bomb  with  Kurama's tails (lower right corner of the panel) while doing a seal (similar to  the meteor one he did during the Kage Battle) with his spare arms.
> 
> That's all.



Actually, Susanoo is blocking the Bijuudama with its swords, which are held with its extra pair of arms.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 13, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Kyuubi is being shielded by PS, PS is blocking with swords.



Swords? What is blocking the BD look like two tails not swords and even if they were its irrelevant because Kurama is empowering PS, look at Kurama he is even of the same color as Susanoo he is connected to it and we dont know how he is affecting it. I dont doubg PS connected to Kurama could easily handle BD, but PS alone is another thing.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> whoever didnt see that coming was a fool
> 
> kishi would obviously power down the bijuudama



ohhhh he blocked a full kyuubi powered bijuudama with his susano swords


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 13, 2013)

killer bee/hachibi catches kyuubi's bijuudama


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

those are kyuubi's tails


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Swords? What is blocking the BD look like two tails not swords and even if they were its irrelevant because Kurama is empowering PS, look at Kurama he is even of the same color as Susanoo he is connected to it and we dont know how he is affecting it. I dont doubg PS connected to Kurama could easily handle BD, but PS alone is another thing.



Reread the chapter where Madara impaled Tsunade.

His swords look crazy.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> whoever didnt see that coming was a fool
> 
> kishi would obviously power down the bijuudama





Mofo said:


> It's kurama's tail, read up my explanation.





Orochibuto said:


> Swords? What is blocking the BD look like two tails not swords and even if they were its irrelevant because Kurama is empowering PS, look at Kurama he is even of the same color as Susanoo he is connected to it and we dont know how he is affecting it. I dont doubg PS connected to Kurama could easily handle BD, but PS alone is another thing.



No, they're the blades of PS blocking the bijuudama, look at the arms. Near the Naruto.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 13, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Wait, I thought it was Hashirama's golem thing who caught the Bijuudama and is sending it back?



I meant blocking it.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 13, 2013)

Valiere said:


> those are kyuubi's tails



no its not


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Swords? What is blocking the BD look like two tails not swords and even if they were its irrelevant because Kurama is empowering PS, look at Kurama he is even of the same color as Susanoo he is connected to it and we dont know how he is affecting it. I dont doubg PS connected to Kurama could easily handle BD, but PS alone is another thing.


its the swords man, look at it, its obvious


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 13, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Swords? What is blocking the BD look like two tails not swords and even if they were its irrelevant because Kurama is empowering PS, look at Kurama he is even of the same color as Susanoo he is connected to it and we dont know how he is affecting it. I dont doubg PS connected to Kurama could easily handle BD, but PS alone is another thing.



No they are swords that PS is holding it it's hands.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Those aren't tails, their Susanoo's swords - which are held in the wing-arms.


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

lol, wbat if hahsirama created the bijuu dama and deflect it?


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> killer bee/hachibi catches kyuubi's bijuudama



A less powerful one


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

The Kyuubi's tails are still white. You can see a bunch of huge furry tails all around the Susano'o. If Susano'o is holding tails, he ripped them off Kurama's body. Look at the angle.

Besides, you can see 8 tails, so the two things Susano'o is holding can't possibly be part of the Kyuubi.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

PS tanks biju dama with a sword

in before naruto fans clamming kurama made PS 3 times powerful then it should be.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Those aren't tails, their Susanoo's swords - which are held in the wing-arms.



Klue we soloed.


----------



## Mofo (Feb 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> its the swords man, look at it, its obvious



It looks like Kurama's tails, PS's sword isn't curved back like that, isn't it?
I mean, it doesn't look like a sword at all.


----------



## Sete (Feb 13, 2013)

Why the hell he would use 2 tails to deflect a Bijuu-dama?It does not make sense.
Its the swords.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Klue we soloed.



It's what we do bro.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Mofo said:


> It looks like Kurama's tails, PS's sword isn't curved, isn't it?



Look at the swords before he solidified the Perfect Susanoo. I posted the image twice already - this will be the third time:


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 13, 2013)

Mofo said:


> It looks like Kurama's tails, PS's sword isn't curved, isn't it?



Sry but no

Are these Kyuubi tails too?


----------



## efmp1987 (Feb 13, 2013)

those are kyuubi tails. susano-o is holding them because it thought they were fluffy(and right timing too).


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

Mofo said:


> It looks like Kurama's tails, PS's sword isn't curved, isn't it?



madaras susano sword is curved


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 13, 2013)

Mofo said:


> It looks like Kurama's tails, PS's sword isn't curved back like that, isn't it?
> I mean, it doesn't look like a sword at all.


Thats the stabilized version the previous versions all have curved swords.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

damn madara using perfect susano and kyuubi same time


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 13, 2013)

Mofo said:


> It looks like Kurama's tails, PS's sword isn't curved back like that, isn't it?
> I mean, it doesn't look like a sword at all.


That's stabilized perfect Susano'o. The one in the VOTE flashback is the unstable one with the Tengu cloak.

The Kyuubi is in the backdrop. The blades blocked the Bijuu Dama, not the tails.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

Mofo, give it up. You can SEE *eight *of Kurama's tails there.

Susano'o is holding *two* things.


----------



## Sete (Feb 13, 2013)

Mofo said:


> It looks like Kurama's tails, PS's sword isn't curved back like that, isn't it?
> I mean, it doesn't look like a sword at all.



You can almost see susano'o panties.


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

Mofo said:


> It looks like Kurama's tails, PS's sword isn't curved back like that, isn't it?
> I mean, it doesn't look like a sword at all.



Just admit it man. You lost


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Rage of Hate said:


> PS tanks biju dama with a sword
> 
> in before naruto fans clamming kurama made PS 3 times powerful then it should be.


Too late. 


Mofo said:


> It looks like Kurama's tails, PS's sword isn't curved back like that, isn't it?
> I mean, it doesn't look like a sword at all.



No, different form, before stabilized his susanoo uses Kris blades as Klue has shown.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 13, 2013)

efmp1987 said:


> those are kyuubi tails. susano-o is holding them because it thought they were fluffy(and right timing too).


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 13, 2013)

When the chapter release, I can't wait


----------



## Soul (Feb 13, 2013)

Shodai solos.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 13, 2013)

Even if they are Susanoo's blades, they still say nothing about PS beign able to block a BD. Becuase the Kyuubi is clearly connected to Susanoo, he can be acting as a power source to Susannoo giving Madara a pseudo jinchuuriki state, in which state obviously it will be able to block Bijuudamas since its Kurama + Madara power.

Then one thing is holding a compressed BD orb and another thing is to be able to withstand the explosion, something I am sure a connected to Kurama Susanoo could do, but not a Susanoo that is alone.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

efmp1987 said:


> those are kyuubi tails. susano-o is holding them because it thought they were fluffy(and right timing too).



They are not tails look at the arms next to Naruto, his arms are holding the blades.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

efmp1987 said:


> those are kyuubi tails. susano-o is holding them because it thought they were fluffy(and right timing too).



No.

Look at Susano'o's swords.



Exact same.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Feb 13, 2013)

The Hokages explanation on what is a shinobi will probably last most of the chapter. I predict a cliffhanger when Hashi is about to talk about his battle with Madara at VOTE.



Addy said:


> sasuke after hearing all what the hokages have said " so, who am i?"
> minato "you are naruto's friend "
> sasuke ""


And Sasuke unlocks the rinnegan because of all of his pent up love


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 13, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Even if they are Susanoo's blades, they still say nothing about PS beign able to block a BD. Becuase the Kyuubi is clearly connected to Susanoo, he can be acting as a power source to Susannoo giving Madara a pseudo jinchuuriki state, in which state obviously it will be able to block Bijuudamas since its Kurama + Madara power.
> 
> Then one thing is holding a compressed BD orb and another thing is to be able to withstand the explosion, something I am sure a connected to Kurama Susanoo could do, but not a Susanoo that is alone.



Kyuubi is PS color, so PS is enhancing kyuubi, see I can make dumb statements too.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Even if they are Susanoo's blades, they still say nothing about PS beign able to block a BD. Becuase the Kyuubi is clearly connected to Susanoo, he can be acting as a power source to Susannoo giving Madara a pseudo jinchuuriki state, in which state obviously it will be able to block Bijuudamas since its Kurama + Madara power.
> 
> Then one thing is holding a compressed BD orb and another thing is to be able to withstand the explosion, something I am sure a connected to Kurama Susanoo could do, but not a Susanoo that is alone.



And when that is proven wrong considering you have no evidence of this?


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

Sete said:


> You can almost see susano'o panties.



dat pantsu


----------



## efmp1987 (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> They are not tails look at the arms next to Naruto, his arms are holding the blades.



why do you take me seriously child?


----------



## Mofo (Feb 13, 2013)

I see, thanks for the clarification guys.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

for who cant see it



kurama's tails are way behind and are white


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 13, 2013)

Rage of Hate said:


> PS tanks biju dama with a sword
> 
> in before naruto fans clamming kurama made PS 3 times powerful then it should be.



Just 3 times? Of course not. If Kurama is beign use as a power source as in a pseudo Jinchuuriki state it should make Madara and Susanoo leagues and bounds more powerful than without it, just like it made Naruto. Which seems to be the case since Kurama is clearly connected to Susanoo here.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 13, 2013)

erm what if this is just hasriharama talking about his past ?  and now we see the battle between hashirama and madara... in which madara had the 9tails in use.... like its not actual edo madara fight


personaly im kinda worried... becouse its like a telling what will happen...like sasuke will take the black kurama part...and like madara use it to fuel susano >_> hope not as minatos and kushinas sacrafices would be totaly in vain and naruto would lose his special status as the only kurama user


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Even if they are Susanoo's blades, they still say nothing about PS beign able to block a BD. Becuase the Kyuubi is clearly connected to Susanoo, he can be acting as a power source to Susannoo giving Madara a pseudo jinchuuriki state, in which state obviously it will be able to block Bijuudamas since its Kurama + Madara power.
> 
> Then one thing is holding a compressed BD orb and another thing is to be able to withstand the explosion, something I am sure a connected to Kurama Susanoo could do, but not a Susanoo that is alone.



It's an unstabilized PS.

It's like 20% of the size of a PS and not even fully formed yet.

A stabilized PS could obviously block it. 

Why are people still trying to argue that one of Naruto's attacks which we have already seen a million times could defeat what will likely be one of Sasuke's greatest, yet-to-be-seen feats? The Sasuke versus Naruto fight is not going to be a stomp. Bijuudamas won't make any difference. We're seeing this now.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

efmp1987 said:


> why do you take me seriously child?



Because there are fools that truly believed this statement for 5 seconds my old friend.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Feb 13, 2013)

Don't bijuu damas usually explode? Maybe its not the best idea to try and punch someone with it.


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

*sigh* Looks like Madara's getting downgrated in the BD.


----------



## Sete (Feb 13, 2013)

Naruto will defeat Madara with a Rasengan and 2 Bushins.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

LOL people can't accept that a BD can't be blocked by susanoo


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

the early damage control is impressive


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> no evidence of this?



You mean like a Kurama that is clearly under Madara's control, clearly touching Susanoo and taking on the colors of it?


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's an unstabilized PS.
> 
> It's like 20% of the size of a PS and not even fully formed yet.
> 
> ...



It was never going to be a factor. It was pretty obvious when BM showed up that Sasuke's answer to Naruto's new powers as a jin lie in susanoo.


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's an unstabilized PS.
> 
> It's like 20% of the size of a PS and not even fully formed yet.
> 
> ...



I agree. I believe that's the authors intentions with this chapter. Bijuudama's won't mean shit in their fight.


----------



## efmp1987 (Feb 13, 2013)

Episode 1 of Naruto, the characters used ninja tools, basic stuffs. As of now the characters are dragon Ball Z level, I cant believe they are shinobis.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Just 3 times? Of course not. If Kurama is beign use as a power source as in a pseudo Jinchuuriki state it should make Madara and Susanoo leagues and bounds more powerful than without it, just like it made Naruto. Which seems to be the case since Kurama is clearly connected to Susanoo here.



What madara's Jinchuuriki. 

And i see your already finding ways to dehype susanoo


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

obviously this is the start  of the battle.  we have yet to see PS


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> You mean like a Kurama that is clearly under Madara's control, clearly touching Susanoo and taking on the colors of it?



You mean like how Sasuke, Itachi, and Madara all adapt susanoo's color when inside? You got nothing.


----------



## sasutachi (Feb 13, 2013)

lol ,this isnt ps,this isn't even ustablized susanoo we have seen before,this susanoo look like itachi and sasuke's susanoo @ sizes.naruto fans damage control.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't see what the big deal is about Madara possibly leeching the Kyuubi's power.

The fact that he can even do it is an immense feat. He's basically doing what a jinnchuuriki does without even having to be one if that's really what's going on. 



efmp1987 said:


> Episode 1 of Naruto, the characters used ninja tools, basic stuffs. As of now the characters are dragon Ball Z level, I cant believe they are shinobis.



Episode 1 of Naruto.

Main character had a gigantic fox the size of half a village sealed in his stomach.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's an unstabilized PS.
> 
> It's like 20% of the size of a PS and not even fully formed yet.
> 
> ...



IF Kurama is beign used as a power source here, I repeat *IF*
Kurama is beign used by Madara in a Jinchuuriki like maner to pump power from Kurama, then the 20% Susanoo empowered by Kurama should be stronger than the full PS non empowered by it.

Again IF, if Kyuubi isnt beign used for extra power, then I conceded that Susanoo can block BD, but only if Kyuubi is not beign used here.


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

efmp1987 said:


> Episode 1 of Naruto, the characters used ninja tools, basic stuffs. As of now *the characters are dragon Ball Z level*, I cant believe they are shinobis.



Don't get ahead of yourselves now


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 13, 2013)

Where's that hashiramawanklord guy when you need him ?


----------



## Mofo (Feb 13, 2013)

I was the first to say it could have been a Bijuu dama, but you guys should be wary I could have been wrong.  It certainly looks like one.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Addy said:


> obviously this is the start  of the battle.  we have yet to see PS



This is Perfect Susanoo, just not its stabilized form.


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's an unstabilized PS.
> 
> It's like 20% of the size of a PS and not even fully formed yet.
> 
> ...



because rasengan  > all.  don't  ask why but  kishi it is poetic whe  he finishes a battle with it


----------



## Sete (Feb 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Episode 1 of Naruto.
> 
> Main character had a gigantic fox the size of half a village sealed in his stomach.



Episode 1 Of Naruto.
He had an orange jump suit.
Clearly a ninja.


----------



## efmp1987 (Feb 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Episode 1 of Naruto.
> 
> Main character had a gigantic fox the size of half a village sealed in his stomach.



Excep that. That is a given.


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> This is Perfect Susanoo, just not its stabilized form.



not PS then if it aint PERFECT yet.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

wow man itachi fans will have a ball this week


----------



## Mofo (Feb 13, 2013)

Addy said:


> not PS then if it aint PERFECT yet.



It is PS he just lacks the armor, the size is the same.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Addy said:


> not PS then if it aint PERFECT yet.



He called this form Perfect Susanoo. I posted the image like 8 times already.


----------



## sasutachi (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> This is Perfect Susanoo, just not its stabilized form.



are you sure i cant see his legs or half of his body.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

a low mid level itachi susanoo tanked kirin.

is it really unlikely for PS to tank a few biju dama


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

Sete said:


> Episode 1 Of Naruto.
> He had an orange jump suit.
> Clearly a ninja.



Episode 1
Where Shuriken's can solo ninja's
*cough* *cough* Iruka *cough* *cough*


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> wow man itachi fans will have a ball this week



Oh fuck, Div is going to have a field day.


----------



## Sete (Feb 13, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Episode 1
> Where Shuriken's can solo ninja's
> *cough* *cough* Iruka *cough* *cough*



A shuriken on the spine!
He walked away like a boss.
Quite a feat.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 13, 2013)

I haven't been this excited since Neji's death spoilers 

Where is mah chaptaah 

I'm wondering how is this relevant to Sasuke's question though. Other than Kishi showing us such a hyped up fight for fanservice purposes


----------



## efmp1987 (Feb 13, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Episode 1
> Where Shuriken's can solo ninja's
> *cough* *cough* Iruka *cough* *cough*



shuriken is basic ninja stuff


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

Sete said:


> A shuriken on the spine!
> He walked away like a boss.
> Quite a feat.



That's true.
Dat Iruka


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

ITACHI> HASHIRAMA, CANON!!!


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

efmp1987 said:


> shuriken is basic ninja stuff



Exactly   .


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> IF Kurama is beign used as a power source here, I repeat *IF*
> Kurama is beign used by Madara in a Jinchuuriki like maner to pump power from Kurama, then the 20% Susanoo empowered by Kurama should be stronger than the full PS non empowered by it.
> 
> Again IF, if Kyuubi isnt beign used for extra power, then I conceded that Susanoo can block BD, but only if Kyuubi is not beign used here.



so PS is going to look orange.

if a low level sasunoo from itachi can tank kirin then hell PS could easily tank BD


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> ITACHI> HASHIRAMA, CANON!!!



I smells a shitstorm bruin in


----------



## Sete (Feb 13, 2013)

Rage of Hate said:


> so PS is going to look orange.
> 
> if a low level sasunoo from itachi can tank kirin then hell PS could easily tank BD



Brace yourselves!


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Oh fuck, Div is going to have a field day.


oh god


----------



## Sete (Feb 13, 2013)

ITS OUT!!!!!!


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

This chapter was incredible. Holy Shit! :sanji


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

chapter is out


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> oh god



lol, I can't wait.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashirama and Nidaime did not possess their full power when they were summoned the first time?


----------



## sasutachi (Feb 13, 2013)

it's over we won hashirama admitted that itachi is better then him


----------



## efmp1987 (Feb 13, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> I smells a shitstorm bruin in



I missed something. Why is this so?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 13, 2013)

Rage of Hate said:


> so PS is going to look orange.
> 
> if a low level sasunoo from itachi can tank kirin then hell PS could easily tank BD



It doesnt has to look orange, Kurama empowering Susanoo and Madara empowering Kyuubi doesnt have to be two mutually exclusive things.

The issue is, its CLEAR Kyuubi is connected her, how we dont know, and as I said, I will admit that if Kyuubi isnt beign used by Madara as a source then PS will be able to block BDs by itself, but if not then I am not going to admit a lie.

And just you know that the Bijuu Mode with Naruto looks yellow becuase this is Naruto's chakra color, the chakra of the user affect the manifestation, so if Madara is using Kyuubi in a similar way it makes sense it will affect its coloration.

The point is Madara + Kurama is always going to be stronger than Madara or Kurama alone.

If Kurama is just beign used as a raging beast like a summon that is not connected to Madara and fights along with him then yes PS is doing this alone, but if Madara is using Kyuubi's chakra giving abilities or using it in a pseudo jinchuuriki way then his jutsus are receiving an exceptional boost.


----------



## Sete (Feb 13, 2013)

Shodai is boss!

*Spoiler*: __ 



And already free from edo tensei.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 13, 2013)

I feel cheated.  You could basically take that whole chapter out and tell the story just fine.  Filler chapter.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 13, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> "Oh the legendary Juubi is out there? And there is a zombie Madara with Hashi cells and Rinnegan trying to take over the world? Whatever, we answered your questions Sasuke, byeee"
> 
> Bullshit.



LOGIC.

I told you guys, they are gotta go to the battlefield.


----------



## falconzx (Feb 13, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> I feel cheated.  You could basically take that whole chapter out and tell the story just fine.  Filler chapter.



Filler is now in the manga itself, which makes it canon


----------



## Bissen (Feb 13, 2013)

OMGOMGOMG, so many EPIC panels this week, too! I'm expecting GREAT edit! 

Dat Hashi


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 13, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> I feel cheated.  You could basically take that whole chapter out and tell the story just fine.  Filler chapter.



Ya that was a really boring chapter that didn't tell of anything new. That WSJ preview was so misleading!


----------



## UchihaSasukeSama (Feb 13, 2013)

Hmmm... Good chapter. So we're having a Edo Hokages vs. Edo Madara after the history lesson.



JuubiSage said:


> Sasuke already got answers from Hiruzen and Tobirama so next up is Hashirama. Chapter ends with Sasuke asking something from Minato (about Naruto?).



Sasuke's questions are:


Hashirama: What is a village/Shinobi/Itachi?
Tobirama: What is a Clan/Uchiha's?
Hiruzen: Is it right that Itachi has recieved an order to kill the Uchiha's?
Minato: What happened 16 years ago/Ask him about Naruto.


----------



## Pirao (Feb 13, 2013)

Pirao said:


> Flashback hmmm?
> 
> Like a flashback of Madara's and Hashirama's fight? Ok, I can get behind that



I'm loving it


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 13, 2013)

Flashback was the onlly good thing about 620


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 13, 2013)

pretty good chapter looking forward to the next one,

lol poor Tobirama couldn't stop his own Jutsu.


----------



## Xin (Feb 13, 2013)

Every page was awesome. There is just nothing to complain about.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 13, 2013)

The chapter was good but now we have to wait a whole week for the rest...


----------



## Pirao (Feb 13, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> Flashback was the onlly good thing about 620



Agreed. The rest was just a lot of nothing. But the flashback saved the chapter.


----------



## Boradis (Feb 13, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> And Sasuke unlocks the rinnegan because of all of his pent up love



Gag-worthy, but at this point I wouldn't be surprised. 

Too bad this chapter wasn't about anything but letting the hokages know what the situation is.


----------



## OgreMagi (Feb 13, 2013)

as I read, I was like aww yeah gonna learn something cool this is exciting. then i was like ok yea ok, then i was like ok here it comes...and then I finsihed it and was like 'what did i learn? pretty much nothing, more hype for how strong kages are?


----------



## DeK3iDE (Feb 13, 2013)

to me, the only thing bad thing about the chapter was Tobirama not ever knowing when to STFU. Which was made worthwhile by his pouty face after Hashirama told him to step the fuck down. I bet the folks who were talking about how much Tobirama was a boss for his interruptions in the last chapter didn't enjoy that moment nearly as much as i did lolz


----------



## Jagger (Feb 13, 2013)

So Hashirama broke from Orochimaru's control without moving his hands?  Dayum, he's truly the God of Shinobi.

So what's up about the new generation beating the old one?


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Feb 13, 2013)

When and how did Hashirama break free of Edo Tensei?

And what happened during these pages? I don't really get what happened, sometimes I find it hard to follow the manga action pages.

shinobi
shinobi
shinobi

And why do people say Susanoo tanked a Bijuudama? It looks to me like it hasn't been deflected over to Susanoo yet. 

shinobi


----------



## Revolution (Feb 13, 2013)

I want answers, not fighting.  They can fight later


----------



## Rika24 (Feb 13, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> lol at people saying Minato or Hiruzen was the Strongest Hokage



*Iruka *said Hiruzen was the strongest, that's where everyone gets that from. 

as for Minato, i can't speak for my fellow Minato fangirls, but personally i NEVER thought Minato was the strongest. One of the strongest yes, but never did i think he was better than Hashirama, and i'm glad to see i was right.

and yes, i liked Tobirama more than Hashi last chapter, but now i like Hashi more because of how freakin cool he is... the Itachi comment however left me wanting to smash my monitor


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice chapter


----------



## Fierce (Feb 13, 2013)

First chapter I've enjoyed in probably a couple years.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 13, 2013)

The chapter was cool. I'm glad Hashirama showed Tobirama who's in charge.


----------



## warp drive (Feb 13, 2013)

Lame chapter. Tobirama took over half of the chapter with his little tantrum.  Now we have to wait another week to get the whole shinobi/village story started.


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Feb 13, 2013)

My stance on this chapter is that I don't know anymore whether suspense is bad or good. It can be good by increasing the drama of the enxt moment, but bad by making the reader lose patience.


----------



## Euraj (Feb 13, 2013)

I assume Orochimaru already told Sasuke what he and Kabuto knew about Tobi. I was expected some kind of an "ORLY?" after Orochimaru inevitably mentioned what was going on with Madara and the rest of the world.


----------



## Rasho Senin (Feb 14, 2013)

Most epic chapter i can remember.


----------



## takL (Feb 15, 2013)

damn lord Ignoble! the redneck ignobly cuts sasuke short to prevent us from learning what is sasukes other option and why orochimaru attacked konoha. 

some extracts from ohanas script.

Orochimaru: this is wartime, sir. Apparently Madara Uchiha is back and intending to erase (all the) shinobis of the world.  
-sounds a bit different from what obito and zetsu have said about the moon eye plan.
-----
minato: …(this is the chakra of Naruto and 9b. I see…you made it, Naruto…and you 2 are fighting together…at this point in time!)
Tobirama: …seems ilike thats not a lie. …actually I sense madaras chakra.
-isnt tobirama mistaking the massive naruto+kulama chakra for his awesome madaras? or he did sense madaras chakra along with the chakra new to him?
-----
Tobirama: Orochimaru or something, You seem to be mistaken about something. ..it turns against you that youve refined the jutsu of edotensei. this time, as we were brought back to this world with our original powers about in full, Im the last man to be bound to an edotensei by your kind. its me who designed this jutsu, to begin with….
-meaning last time when the 1st and 2nd were edos, they werent as good as their original selves.
-----
Hashirama: gahahaha!! hes taken in my cells to increase his binding force. Tobirama,…youve lost your touch a little.
Tobirama: (this bugger…Sensing more deeply(/uopn a closer look), his body is mostly made of cells of my bro…)
Hashirama: …well then….
Orochimaru: (the first hokage, Hashirama, the man is different….he can untie the binding and get me at any moment…I must keep my guard up….)
hashirama: orochimaru-thats your name, don't be worried. I shall give priority to resolving the inner conflict/inward struggle that is binding this child. I dont know what this uchiha child will choose after he listens to my story but I know if I ignore this child now hell certainly end up as a next Madara in the future. in that case, even when the war ends in a victory for us, that will come to nought.
sasuke:...
Tobirama: …sign…suit yourself, big bro.

hashirama is the man!


----------



## Annabella (Feb 15, 2013)

I wish Tobirama gave Sasuke the chance to state his other option I understand he loves the village and that's why he got so angry but I wanted to see more of the Oro flashback and get a better idea of what sasuke is thinking of doing instead of crushing the leaf.

though, I suppose this is a good way of keeping us in suspense of Orochimaru's backstory and Sasuke's final decision.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2013)

takL said:


> damn lord Ignoble! the redneck ignobly cuts sasuke short to prevent us from learning what is sasukes other option and why orochimaru attacked konoha.
> 
> some extracts from ohanas script.
> 
> ...


I'd rep you again if I hadn't already done so in the other thread.

I, for one, hope that Hashirama succeeds.


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2013)

Don't worry Rainbow Dash, I got your back.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2013)

Klue said:


> Don't worry Rainbow Dash, I got your back.


thanks dude, you're the best.


----------



## kluang (Feb 16, 2013)

I won't even comment about Hashirama since anyone saying Minato could beat him is an utter fantard at this point.


----------



## takL (Feb 16, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I'd rep you again if I hadn't already done so in the other thread.
> 
> I, for one, hope that Hashirama succeeds.



me too. i can't see it as any good for sasuke to crush konoha. what will he get by doing that? hell lose his home village and old friends as well as his future.

hashiramas is still speaking like a federal lord/nobleman and tobirama is with a samuraish tone. id love to use some Shakespearean language for their lines if  i was well versed. 



kluang said:


> anyone saying Minato could beat him is an utter fantard at this point.



id say Mito could. she probably did when he lost a fortune on gambling.


----------



## auem (Feb 16, 2013)

takL said:


> .................................................
> 
> 
> id say Mito could. she probably did when he lost a fortune on gambling.



i say Hashi married Mito after losing a bet....


----------

